# Stewart Lee's Comedy Vehicle - BBC2 10pm from 16th March



## Onket (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.stewartlee.co.uk/ 

This will be good.


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 26, 2009)

Looking forward to this – I've loved Stewart Lee since his Fist Of Fun days with Richard Herring.


----------



## badlands (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## El Jefe (Feb 26, 2009)

I've seen him working on some of the material for this show, it's going to be ace. If he does the routine about rappers hanging out in shopping centres, I'll be very happy


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Feb 27, 2009)

Really glad to see him back on tv, and apparently putting his issues with the BBC behind him.

I read an interview a few years ago where he was talking about preferring the times to the bbc:

"I hate Fox News, I hate Murdoch as a person, but it buys me the time to do other things. I’d have been in a lot of trouble without it....I have a much more straight-forward relationship with my editor at the Sunday Times culture section than I’ve ever had with anyone at the BBC, who are the most duplicitous, lying, dishonest people. I feel much happier, much more ethically comfortable writing for a Murdoch newspaper than I would doing anything for BBC2, which to me is just so mad and chaotic and dishonest and panicky. I’ve wasted so much of my time there."

http://londonconversation.blogspot.com/2007/01/interview-stewart-lee.html


----------



## fogbat (Feb 27, 2009)

This fills me with joy


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes yes yes yes!


----------



## Santino (Feb 27, 2009)

This should be good, although the title is shit.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm guessing he drives a clown car around?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I'm guessing he drives a clown car around?



I heard it's a big shoe on wheels.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Ooooh! excitin.


----------



## Onket (Feb 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I'm guessing he drives a clown car around?



In the opening credits he does, yes. 

Well, it's that kind of thing.


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm going to see Richard Herring tonight.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2009)

missfran said:


> I'm going to see Richard Herring tonight.


So is Sadken


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

Are you really fran?  At Picadilly?  I well owe you a drink.


----------



## Santino (Feb 27, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Are you really fran?  At Picadilly?  I well owe you a drink.


Stop following me!


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

Haha.  How bizarre.  How bizarre, how bizarre.  

I might be pretty fucked by the time I get there, in case you see me, but if you do then say hello cos I want to wrap my lovin' arms around you both.


----------



## Santino (Feb 27, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Haha.  How bizarre.  How bizarre, how bizarre.
> 
> I might be pretty fucked by the time I get there, in case you see me, but if you do then say hello cos I want to wrap my lovin' arms around you both.


You're a six foot, bearded black man, right?


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

Very much a short, increasingly chubby jew.


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 27, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Are you really fran? At Picadilly? I well owe you a drink.


 
Yeah! Me, Alex B and Hiccup'll be there. I'm 4ft10, wearing jeans and a grey & black top.

And a red rose, just for you.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll be the one berating his friends for not having gotten him good enough presents.


----------



## Santino (Feb 27, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I'll be the one berating his friends for not having gotten him good enough presents.


Some kind of special occasion, is it?


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

National Undermine Your Friends Day


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2009)

EVERY day is National Undermine Your Friends Day.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

Kabbes knows.


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh yeah! It's your birthday!

I think you should get drunk and heckle. That would be GREAT.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 27, 2009)

missfran said:


> Oh yeah! It's your birthday!
> 
> I think you should get drunk and heckle. That would be GREAT.



Mr Lee would take him down. Swift and hard


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2009)

I've restarted my nagging to try and lure Stewart back to Offline....


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Mr Lee would take him down. Swift and hard


 
Good thing he won't be there then.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

Drunk, I can definitely do.  Beyond that I don't like to promise too much.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 27, 2009)

missfran said:


> Good thing he won't be there then.



I know, I was merely talking hypotheticals. 

I bet you thought I did something stupid by not reading the thread thoroughly


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm happy for the thread to degenerate into a discussion of comedians I could or could not take.


----------



## Santino (Feb 27, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I'm happy for the thread to degenerate into a discussion of comedians I could or could not take.


Wee Jimmy Kranky would have your fucking bollocks for earrings.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 27, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Wee Jimmy Kranky would have your fucking bollocks for earrings.



Yeeuuuruuurch Fact of the Day: The Krankies enjoy swinging. 

Enjoy your dinners, all.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

But I would send Jethro straight to hell with my Flying Fist of Sheba.  

That's basically me rubbing cat food on my fist and jumping on Jethro's back and rubbing his skull till he can't bear it anymore.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Yeeuuuruuurch Fact of the Day: The Krankies enjoy swinging.
> 
> Enjoy your dinners, all.



Soooooooooo need to find out which swinging set they're in.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 27, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Soooooooooo need to find out which swinging set they're in.



I bet they do it In Character, too


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh God you're doing this on purpose!


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I bet they do it In Character, too


Wouldn't be worth it if they didn't.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 27, 2009)

She screams "fandabidoziiiiiieeeeeee" at the moment of climax.

Oh god, I just made sick in my mouth


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2009)

Does Bob Carolgees come with Spit the Dog?

Incidentally, mr ken, I still remember that Bob Carolgees candle website you once linked to.  Full-on awesome power that was.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.carolgeescandles.com/

So immense.


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 27, 2009)

Sadken said:


> http://www.carolgeescandles.com/
> 
> So immense.


 
Is that.... is that _real_?


----------



## fogbat (Feb 27, 2009)

They have games! 

Good god, they have a spitting-at-a-candle based game!


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

missfran said:


> Is that.... is that _real_?



It is almost _too_ real to fully comprehend.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> They have games!
> 
> Good god, they have a spitting-at-a-candle based game!



I love that game.  I actually genuinely love it.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 27, 2009)

There's an online candle-design section, too!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 27, 2009)

fogbat said:


> There's an online candle-design section, too!



Nooo, It are my birthday


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, but that flying eunuch is you, DC.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 27, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, but that flying eunuch is you, DC.



Which would make you the smooth groined puppy dog. A hah!


----------



## Sadken (Feb 27, 2009)

fuck's sake...


----------



## fogbat (Feb 27, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Nooo, It are my birthday










Happy now?


----------



## fogbat (Feb 27, 2009)

Hefty truncheons for you both


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 27, 2009)

Mine is blatantly bigger


----------



## fogbat (Feb 27, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Mine is blatantly bigger



Ken's balls are bigger, though.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 28, 2009)

My balls are honestly the size of equador.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 28, 2009)

Sadken said:


> My balls are honestly the size of equador.



what was it like??

not your balls. the show.


----------



## Onket (Mar 6, 2009)

Saw a poor trailer for this the other night.


----------



## stavros (Mar 6, 2009)

Onket said:


> Saw a poor trailer for this the other night.



And then you got off the bus....


----------



## Onket (Mar 11, 2009)

Nope, no idea.


----------



## stavros (Mar 13, 2009)

You obviously don't remember 'Lazy Boring Comedy Slags' from TMWRNJ, where they had a go at comedians who just say the same line again and again (hello Lucas, Walliams, Tate, Enfield, Whitehouse, et al).


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 14, 2009)

It didn't work because you forgot to say 'ah' at the end.


----------



## stavros (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought that was what Jesus said to get the disciples to respect him.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 16, 2009)

Bump, cos it starts in 40 minutes.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 16, 2009)

going to bloody miss this


----------



## Diamond (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm totally psyched. Should be awesome. Seven minutes to kick off.

Hope it's not a massive disappointment.


----------



## rollinder (Mar 16, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I'm guessing he drives a clown car around?


 
he did too


----------



## rollinder (Mar 16, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> going to bloody miss this


 and he's doing the "rap singers, you've seen them" thing too  for you but  
how can just saying "the rap singers you've seen them on the totps?" be so funny


----------



## rollinder (Mar 16, 2009)

grr @ fucking red button bonuses


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 16, 2009)

This was good. Didn't make me piss myself, but it was intelligently funny. Stewart Lee is very likeable.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

it was alright, clever, not exactly rip roaringly funny though, liked the stuff about radio 4, and chris moyles...


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 16, 2009)

it was a bit meh.  not as insightful or as cutting as he can be.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> This was good. Didn't make me piss myself, but it was intelligently funny. Stewart Lee is very likeable.



he is, i see him in stoke newington sometimes, we don't talk or anything, he doesn't know me, i just see him in the street...


----------



## starfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Better than Horne & Corden anyway.


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 16, 2009)

starfish said:


> Better than Horne & Corden anyway.



my recent colonoscopy was funnier the horne and corden


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 16, 2009)

I enjoyed that very much.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 16, 2009)

I laughed a lot.  On this basis I'm going to hazard the opinion that it was funny.

Like rollinder I was in hysterics at the 'rap singers, you've seen them' bit.
Not even sure why that was funny.


----------



## og ogilby (Mar 16, 2009)

ivebeenhigh said:


> my recent colonoscopy was funnier the horne and corden


I bet it was. I love owt like that me.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 16, 2009)

it was funny, but i don't think the sketches add anything. the whole show should just be stand up i think.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 16, 2009)

ianw said:


> it was funny, but i don't think the sketches add anything. the whole show should just be stand up i think.



Nah - Kevin Eldon always makes me laugh.  It could be just Kevin Eldon sat in a room reading _Heat_ magazine and it would still be funny somehow.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> he is, i see him in stoke newington sometimes, we don't talk or anything, he doesn't know me, i just see him in the street...



You should introduce yourself, and make him your buddy. You could hang out with him, and watch him be cynical about stuff.


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 16, 2009)

8ball said:


> Nah - Kevin Eldon always makes me laugh.  It could be just Kevin Eldon sat in a room reading _Heat_ magazine and it would still be funny somehow.



THE ACTOR KEVIN ELDON.

Give him his full name


----------



## 8ball (Mar 16, 2009)

missfran said:


> THE ACTOR KEVIN ELDON.
> 
> Give him his full name


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

cliche guevara said:


> You should introduce yourself, and make him your buddy. You could hang out with him, and watch him be cynical about stuff.



i follow him on twitter, i think that's enough really


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh my god!  I havn't laughed so much in quite a while.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 16, 2009)

Definitely restricted a bit.

I do like his repetetive stuff though, the rap singers bit. Who is it on radio4 who sounds like that then? Seemed very familiar but I don't listen to R4

The red button extra, not so good.


----------



## Vamos666 (Mar 16, 2009)

Chip Barm said:


> Who is it on radio4 who sounds like that then? Seemed very familiar but I don't listen to R4




Andy "unfunny" Parsons?


----------



## purplex (Mar 16, 2009)

He amused me


----------



## Sunray (Mar 16, 2009)

*Chuckle*

a few times.  Could do better.


----------



## Scaggs (Mar 16, 2009)

Chip Barm said:


> Definitely restricted a bit.
> 
> I do like his repetetive stuff though, the rap singers bit. *Who is it on radio4 who sounds like that then? Seemed very familiar but I don't listen to R4*
> 
> The red button extra, not so good.



I thought he was talking about 'the now show'

Enjoyed most of it but he did stretch some of the jokes too far.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2009)

Scaggs said:


> I thought he was talking about 'the now show'
> 
> Enjoyed most of it but he did stretch some of the jokes too far.



sounded like it, and i quite like the now show


----------



## paolo (Mar 17, 2009)

8ball said:


> Like rollinder I was in hysterics at the 'rap singers, you've seen them' bit.
> Not even sure why that was funny.



Yep... loved that bit.

Makes me realise I really haven't seen enough of him. Looks like I have a new weekly must-see thing.


----------



## 8den (Mar 17, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 17, 2009)

I thought that was pretty good, and I usually dislike most things on TV that are meant to be funny.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2009)

Stuart Lee has still got it


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2009)

i do like his delivery, he looked like he wanted to stand on the stage, smoking a cigarette as he delivered


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2009)

The tyndale sketch was genius. I've been a fan of kevin eldon since the simon quinlag days.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> sounded like it, and i quite like the now show


I like it too. Steve Punt and Hugh Dennis are slightly odd targets for rebuke though, considering they all worked together so extensively back in the day. 

Loved the Moyles baiting  Be interesting to how Moyles responds; can he sustain an feud that isnt based on him calling girls fat or ugly.


----------



## Roxy641 (Mar 17, 2009)

Frell! I missed the show (and even forgot to set it up, even though
I knew about it about a week in advance).

Guess it is the BBC i-player for me then.

Roxy641


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I just watched it on iplayer because I was watching that thing on wabi sabi on BBC4 last night.


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> The tyndale sketch was genius. I've been a fan of kevin eldon since the simon quinlag days.


 
THE ACTOR Kevin Eldon


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 17, 2009)

Very good. Toilet books indeed.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 17, 2009)

Damn, missed it because I have gotten into the habit of not watching TV. 

i player for lunch.


----------



## g force (Mar 17, 2009)

All good apart from the Harry Potter bit...way too obvious and now what I expected from someone of Lee's calibre. Dan Brown however is fair game


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 17, 2009)

g force said:


> All good apart from the Harry Potter bit...way too obvious and now what I expected from someone of Lee's calibre.



I laughed at the Potter bit but do wonder how Lee squares his dismissal of JK Rowling's writing for being 'childish' with his own love of Incredible Hulk comics!


----------



## fogbat (Mar 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> The tyndale sketch was genius. I've been a fan of kevin eldon since the simon quinlag days.



Also, Quinla*nk*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2009)

(((((dotcom)))))


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2009)

attack of the pedantic brigade.

*drinks weak lemon drink*


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> attack of the pedantic brigade.
> 
> *drinks weak lemon drink*



they nuked you


----------



## fogbat (Mar 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> they nuked you


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> *drinks weak lemon drink*



 lulz at an ancient memory


----------



## hektik (Mar 17, 2009)

missfran said:


> THE ACTOR KEVIN ELDON.
> 
> Give him his full name




haha. He used to live nearby to me, and a couple of weeks after glastonbury festival his car was parked in the street: it actually had "The actor kevin eldon" on the name bit of the glasto car parking badge.


----------



## STFC (Mar 17, 2009)

Well after reading in the paper that this was supposed to be really good, I was hoping to finally watch a comedy programme that wasn't shit.

It was shit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't think it was shit.

It was alright, I suppose.

I don't have high expectations of TV. I always expect to be disappointed. 

I didn't laugh out loud. Some of it was funny.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 17, 2009)

it felt like he was just having a chat


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2009)

There were a few bits that were relatively brave, in terms of TV.

Like long pauses and rambling stories, IE talking about 'rappers'.


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 17, 2009)

Running along the bannisters. You've seen them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it felt like he was just having a chat



I've found that with a lot of his standup, it's not lines and gags, more amusing anecdotes. He does have a slightly peculiar sense of timing, but it work.


----------



## STFC (Mar 17, 2009)

missfran said:


> Running along the bannisters. You've seen them.



I came very close to switching off during that 'joke'.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 17, 2009)

STFC said:


> I came very close to switching off during that 'joke'.



And this is why it is brave.

I like to see TV take little risks like that.


----------



## STFC (Mar 17, 2009)

He's brave to include material that's not very funny in what is supposed to be a comedy programme, is that what you mean?


----------



## g force (Mar 17, 2009)

It's not always where you get to but going along for the ride.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 17, 2009)

STFC said:


> I came very close to switching off during that 'joke'.



well. you either find it funny or you don't. If you do, there's something about the way he stretches things out that makes it funnier the longer it takes. even with some of the more direct stuff than the rappers bit, which is a bit abstract, but ace. When he reads a quote, snaps the book shut and says "Now,....." you already know pretty much what the joke is but he still builds slowly toward it. his timing is great - it's just not the hectic, attention defecit pace we're used to on TV any more.


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 17, 2009)

I was expecting it to be a bit of a disaster, but first impressions were good. 

Was that Michael Redmond as the goat?


----------



## The Groke (Mar 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> The tyndale sketch was genius. I've been a fan of kevin eldon since the simon quinlag days.





fogbat said:


> Also, Quinla*nk*



Quinla*k*


----------



## Gavin Bl (Mar 17, 2009)

STFC said:


> I came very close to switching off during that 'joke'.



I did wonder what the hell was going on - but the payoff,

"Now, this book isn't really aimed at me."

was worth it. As was watching a poster-boy like Asher D being mocked for being photographed 'in a series of hats'.

Definitely watching episode 2.

Mind you I loved the 'Bronze Age Awareness meeting' gag in Mitchell and Webb just before.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 17, 2009)

Just watched it on iPlayer. Brilliant


----------



## girasol (Mar 17, 2009)

Not bad, but he didn't put the giraffe toy on his head like he did (twice!) at Offline  what a disappointment...







mmm, actually that's no giraffe...


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Mar 17, 2009)

Just arrived in my Inbox

http://www.seetickets.com/?m=STEWART+LEE&filler3=id1em

LONDON, Bush Hall on Friday 17 July 2009 ON SALE NOW


----------



## clandestino (Mar 17, 2009)

Goatherd said:


> Was that Michael Redmond as the goat?




Yes. Good to see him on TV again. In his prime, he was a brilliant stand up.


----------



## Stigmata (Mar 17, 2009)

Goatherd said:


> Was that Michael Redmond as the goat?



I recignised him as boring Father Stone from_ Father Ted_.

And the long drawn out jokes are Stewart Lee's style. There's an Ang Lee skit on youtube that takes the biscuit in that regard.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 17, 2009)

I only saw the last ten minutes or so, and it didn't make me laugh once. Quite a disappointment - I like his stand-up usually.


----------



## dodgepot (Mar 17, 2009)

it was funny, but not brilliant. it would have been better without the sketches.


----------



## foo (Mar 17, 2009)

i had a sense of humour bypass then, cos i didnt find it funny at all. i switched over so didn't watch the whole thing. he might've got better i suppose....

i want to like Lee, and almost feel i _should_...but i just don't. he grates.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 17, 2009)

It was alright but I felt that he was only going at 50%. His article in the guide this weekend was better than the show.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/culture/2009/mar/14/comedian-stewart-lee


----------



## Goatherd (Mar 17, 2009)

ianw said:


> Yes. Good to see him on TV again. In his prime, he was a brilliant stand up.



I'm undecided as to whether the 'get out of my garden' line would be more or less funny coming from a man dressed as a goat.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking forward to this (it's sitting in my downloads folder). 
I love his stand-up, actually paid for all his DVDs  he basically helped these guys get off the ground: http://www.gofasterstripe.com/ which is a rich source of standup DVDs.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 17, 2009)

foo said:


> i had a sense of humour bypass then, cos i didnt find it funny at all. i switched over so didn't watch the whole thing. he might've got better i suppose....
> 
> i want to like Lee, and almost feel i _should_...but i just don't. he grates.



I just don't find him _that_ funny.  I mean, he's ok (not annoying, to me).  But 5 minutes (1/6 of the show) droning on about rappers and where you would see them (in places where you wouldn't see them) just so that he could make the joke "this books probably not aimed at me" or something - that was more than a bit self indulgent.  

Other bits were better, though.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 17, 2009)

Iemanja said:


> Not bad, but he didn't put the giraffe toy on his head like he did (twice!) at Offline  what a disappointment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He rocks the giraffe fairly often


----------



## fogbat (Mar 17, 2009)

ianw said:


> Yes. Good to see him on TV again. In his prime, he was a brilliant stand up.



Standup-wise, I'd say he still is in his prime


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 17, 2009)

Just did the iplayer.

Pretty good. Well better than anything I have seen on TV for a long time (apart from that rough trade thing).


----------



## Structaural (Mar 17, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> There's an Ang Lee skit on youtube that takes the biscuit in that regard.



That's well funny.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 17, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Standup-wise, I'd say he still is in his prime



Does Michael Redmond still do stand-up? I haven't seen him listed anywhere for ages...


----------



## clandestino (Mar 17, 2009)

Goatherd said:


> I'm undecided as to whether the 'get out of my garden' line would be more or less funny coming from a man dressed as a goat.



Much less funny. It was his relative normalness and deadpan delivery that made it all so funny I thought.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2009)

Structaural said:


> That's well funny.



Is that the 'Don't make me Ang Lee'?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 17, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> I There's an Ang Lee skit on youtube that takes the biscuit in that regard.



Where?


----------



## fogbat (Mar 17, 2009)

ianw said:


> Does Michael Redmond still do stand-up? I haven't seen him listed anywhere for ages...



Doh.

Sorry, I thought you meant Stewart Lee 

I'll learn to read better next time.


----------



## purplex (Mar 17, 2009)

Stewart Lee on Morality -


----------



## clandestino (Mar 17, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I'll learn to read better next time.





Given the theme of Stew's show, oh the irony...


----------



## Structaural (Mar 17, 2009)

8ball said:


> Is that the 'Don't make me Ang Lee'?



That's the one, it juts gets better and better, especially when Ang Lee loses it


----------



## fogbat (Mar 17, 2009)

ianw said:


> Given the theme of Stew's show, oh the irony...



I've not seen it yet 

Happily, iplayer has decided to work on my laptop today, so I'll be watching it this evening


----------



## Voley (Mar 17, 2009)

It gave me a few laughs but it wasn't anything spectacular. He picks his targets well (Jeremy Clarkson, Chris Moyles etc) then ruins it by coming across as fairly irritating himself at times. 

Worth seeing some more, though, I'd imagine. I bet there's good stuff to come.


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Mar 17, 2009)

Goatherd said:


> I'm undecided as to whether the 'get out of my garden' line would be more or less funny coming from a man dressed as a goat.



Nothing wrong with a bit of goat(s)e(x).



Jon-of-arc said:


> I just don't find him _that_ funny.  I mean, he's ok (not annoying, to me).  But 5 minutes (1/6 of the show) droning on about rappers and where you would see them (in places where you wouldn't see them) just so that he could make the joke "this books probably not aimed at me" or something - that was more than a bit self indulgent.
> 
> Other bits were better, though.



Yeah, I know what you mean.  Personally I find him very funny and enjoyed the rappers thing although I don't think it's as good as similar things he's done - the Ang Lee thing being a case in point.  I don't think he was being self-indulgent though, it seemed to me to be a less-good version of the delivery he's capable of.

Having said that, to viewers who haven't been following him for years I can see how it could have looked shite.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 17, 2009)

NVP said:


> It gave me a few laughs but it wasn't anything spectacular. He picks his targets well (Jeremy Clarkson, Chris Moyles etc) then ruins it by coming across as fairly irritating himself at times.
> 
> Worth seeing some more, though, I'd imagine. I bet there's good stuff to come.




Pretty much exactly this.  Though I thought of it first, I just couldn't get to a computer in time to post it.


----------



## badlands (Mar 17, 2009)

When I told my friends to watch it a few of them said, 'what's it about?"


----------



## Augie March (Mar 17, 2009)

Just watched it, tis funny stuff indeed and good to have him back on the tellybox with his own show. 

'The rappers, you've seen them on the handrails...'


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 17, 2009)

Wanted to like; couldn't.


----------



## jcsd (Mar 17, 2009)

Vey smug, too many obvious targets (Harry Potter and adults who read them, Chris Moyles, Jeremy Clarkson, etc) and not really that funny. If you're going to rip the piss out of another comedian (i.e. Andy Parsons and others) it becomes a bit cringeworthy if you're not actually being that funny (though to be fair Andy Parsons voice annoys me too).

Verdict: rubbish

And Lionel Nimrod, Lee & Herring, TMWRNJ are 3 of my favourite comedy shows. He lacked that self depreciating side he used to have and he was always at his best with Herring who is his perfect foil


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2009)

I did enjoy this, loving Stew's ever growing cynicism to everything, and The Actor Kevin Eldon always improves things. I'd still like to see him back with Richard Herring though. The juxtaposition of their characters worked superbly.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 17, 2009)

stavros said:


> I'd still like to see him back with Richard Herring though. The juxtaposition of their characters worked superbly.




Yeah absolutely.  Bring back TMWRNJ!!!


----------



## Scrus (Mar 17, 2009)

from what i've seen of him he seems a little bit in front of things. His humour takes a bit to get used to because its very new. One day it'll be ban on target and then he'll be huge.

 and then two years after that he wont be funny anymore.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2009)

stavros said:


> I did enjoy this, loving Stew's ever growing cynicism to everything, and The Actor Kevin Eldon always improves things. I'd still like to see him back with Richard Herring though. The juxtaposition of their characters worked superbly.



mate said the same thing. 'I jut wanted Curious Orange to appear'


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 17, 2009)

Not bad but a bit too smug, the audience seemed far too pleased with themselves.


----------



## jcsd (Mar 17, 2009)

Scrus said:


> from what i've seen of him he seems a little bit in front of things. His humour takes a bit to get used to because its very new. One day it'll be ban on target and then he'll be huge.
> 
> and then two years after that he wont be funny anymore.



He's been a pretty famous comedian for almost 20 years now! He was one of the writers for On the Hour which launched Chris Morris's, Steve Coogan's and Armando Ianucci's careers among others.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


> Not bad but a bit too smug, the audience seemed far too pleased with themselves.



Maybe they were chuffed cos they were at the gig that was on the telly.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Scrus said:


> from what i've seen of him he seems a little bit in front of things. His humour takes a bit to get used to because its very new. One day it'll be ban on target and then he'll be huge.
> 
> and then two years after that he wont be funny anymore.



I don't think he'll be as big as he was in the past. Reactions on this thread suggest some people who like his old stuff are a bit let down and there's a significant number who don't get it.

Was talking to my son about the rap singers bit tonight and he said the same as others, that it was dead funny but wasn't sure why. I reckon loads of people would have watched and just not got it. 

Add to it that you can't go in work and repeat it means hopefully he'll stay relatively unknown and tickets will still be easy to get for his shows.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2009)

You could easily deconstruct why the 'rap singers' gag was so funny but that kind of analysis is rather dull.

I think it requires a greater deal of mental engagement than a lot of stand up, which is generally more Pavlovian (when done right, at least).


----------



## jcsd (Mar 17, 2009)

I thought the rap singers gag was naff. Sounded like a half-assed attempt at Eddie Izzard-like chain of conciousness surreal humour to me.

He's got a big reputation nowdays with all the stuff he's done, people wanted him to be funny,so they made the effort to find him funny when in IMO he wasn't that good. He was certainly trying to be cutting edge, but IMO failed to stick to the ulitmate rule of being funny.

I'd say to people who've heard about Stewart Lee and want to check him out: Lionel Nimrod's Inexplicable World is currently on BBC Radio 7 and so there's an episode on BBC iplayer, listen to that.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 17, 2009)

jcsd said:


> I thought the rap singers gag was naff. Sounded like a half-assed attempt at Eddie Izzard-like chain of conciousness surreal humour to me.



That wasn't what it was at all.  It wasn't particularly surreal.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 18, 2009)

jcsd said:


> I thought the rap singers gag was naff. Sounded like a half-assed attempt at Eddie Izzard-like chain of conciousness surreal humour to me.



I know Stewart Lee's a fan of Harry Hill - I thought I detected a bit of his influence on the rap singers bit.


Always good to see Simon Munnery on telly, too


----------



## jcsd (Mar 18, 2009)

8ball said:


> That wasn't what it was at all.  It wasn't particularly surreal.



It was trying to be surreal, there's no logical connect between rap singers and sliding along banisters at shopping centres.

There was wit in parts, I liked the skit about someone being burnt at the stake for copying the Gospel according to Chris Moyles into English.

The bit about R4 comedians had the potential to be funny, but I couldn't laugh because in the same show Lee was being lazy and not very funny just like the comedians he derrided. It seems especially hypocrtical when to me he was obviously doing Andy Parsons's voice (not that a particualry like Andy Parsons, but if your going to attack another comedian in your show you better make damn sure that your own house is in order first). Lee & Herring used to do a bit called Lazy Comedy Slags (on Fist of Fun I think) that was genuinely very funny, the R4 skit was nowhere near as incisive as that either.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 18, 2009)

jcsd said:


> It was trying to be surreal, there's no logical connect between rap singers and sliding along banisters at shopping centres.



I thought he was taking the piss out of himself during the rap singers bit - wittering on repetitiously like the old and out of touch often do when confronted with something they don't understand. I assume the connection between "rap singers" like So Solid and kids hanging about shopping centres is that they dress the same and have the same arsey attitude.

I didn't think it was hilarious but it did make some kind of sense.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 18, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> I thought he was taking the piss out of himself during the rap singers bit - wittering on repetitiously like the old and out of touch often do when confronted with something they don't understand. I assume the connection between "rap singers" like So Solid and kids hanging about shopping centres is that they dress the same and have the same arsey attitude.
> 
> I didn't think it was hilarious but it did make some kind of sense.



Mixing up rappers with skateboarders. Yep, he was definitely poking fun at himself for getting older and being out of touch wit da yoot. Mildly amusing.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 18, 2009)

jcsd said:


> It was trying to be surreal, there's no logical connect between rap singers and sliding along banisters at shopping centres.
> 
> There was wit in parts, I liked the skit about someone being burnt at the stake for copying the Gospel according to Chris Moyles into English.
> 
> The bit about R4 comedians had the potential to be funny, but I couldn't laugh because in the same show Lee was being lazy and not very funny just like the comedians he derrided. It seems especially hypocrtical when to me he was obviously doing Andy Parsons's voice (not that a particualry like Andy Parsons, but if your going to attack another comedian in your show you better make damn sure that your own house is in order first). Lee & Herring used to do a bit called Lazy Comedy Slags (on Fist of Fun I think) that was genuinely very funny, the R4 skit was nowhere near as incisive as that either.



I think some of the surreal bit were quotes from Asher D's no doubt superb book and he was pretending he didn't get it and being an old git.

I thought he was brilliant, really refreshing to have him on the tv. Witty, intellectual, funny and thought provoking. He's like Bill Hicks in that he's not always going for the obvious laughs. Anyone who takes the piss out of that absolute cock that is Asher D and that unfunny BBC employee Andy Parson's is alright by me.

(btw: Asher D being a cock and getting owned at a rap battle:


----------



## MysteryGuest (Mar 18, 2009)

jcsd said:


> It was trying to be surreal, there's no logical connect between rap singers and sliding along banisters at shopping centres.




I thought it was leading up to the point about how in the "old days" it was all NWA, PE etc and was much more political, whereas now it's gone all town centrey and posturey, without a deeper content.  Dunno... who knows...


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 18, 2009)

jcsd said:


> Lee & Herring used to do a bit called Lazy Comedy Slags (on Fist of Fun I think) that was genuinely very funny, the R4 skit was nowhere near as incisive as that either.


 
Amazing times.


----------



## Ozric (Mar 18, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> I recignised him as boring Father Stone from_ Father Ted_.
> 
> And the long drawn out jokes are Stewart Lee's style. There's an Ang Lee skit on youtube that takes the biscuit in that regard.


You've just instigated a long and drawn out search for that joke, but I found it: http://blogs.warwick.ac.uk/jmiles/tag/dont_make_me_ang_lee/

It was worth it


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2009)

jcsd said:


> I thought the rap singers gag was naff. Sounded like a half-assed attempt at Eddie Izzard-like chain of conciousness surreal humour to me.



Yeah this bit was uncomfortable - it just didnt make any sense - rappers on railings in shopping centres? He then went on to say he was dissing Asher d, but the nly bit hepicked out from the book was that Asher said he went to prison and hoped that as a result other people wouldn't  - fair enough. Asher got the shit kicked out of him in prison an had to be kept on his own - an important lesson for his fans (though not sure if he put it in his biog )

i enjoyed it on the whole, but there were some really soft targets, and he does have a snotty and snobby attitude  (ive read the entire works of william blake so everyone else can fuck off was his point at one stage) - i bet he went to Oxbridge.

EDIT: he went to  St Edmund Hall, Oxford and wrote for the Oxford REvue
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stewart_Lee


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2009)

ska invita said:


> i enjoyed it on the whole, but there were some really soft targets, and he does have a snotty and snobby attitude  (ive read the entire works of william blake so everyone else can fuck off was his point at one stage) - i bet he went to Oxbridge.


I don't think you got the level of irony he was operating at. (It was Level 3a btw, they usually print it in the Radio Times.)


----------



## fogbat (Mar 18, 2009)

Alex B said:


> I don't think you got the level of irony he was operating at. (It was Level 3a btw, they usually print it in the Radio Times.)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 18, 2009)

ska invita said:


> ive read the entire works of william blake so everyone else can fuck off was his point at one stage



...I think his point was actually about reading books for adults rather than harry fucking potter


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 18, 2009)

Alex B said:


> I don't think you got the level of irony he was operating at. (It was Level 3a btw, they usually print it in the Radio Times.)



correct and funny I tip my hat sir


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 18, 2009)

Mrs Miggins said:


> ...I think his point was actually about reading books for adults rather than harry fucking potter



Elitist!!!


----------



## paolo (Mar 18, 2009)

So. The Rap Singers. You see them on Top of the Pops don't you? The Rap Singers...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 18, 2009)

_The_ Top of the Pops


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 18, 2009)

Mrs Miggins said:


> ...I think his point was actually about reading books for adults rather than harry fucking potter



And a completely valid statement in favour of good art (william blake) verses bad art (harry potter).

If that's snobby then so be it, I'm fucked off with people think that reading trash like the Potter books consitutes anythinhg apart from bad taste(they're a total rip off of Discworld novels anyhow).

They could have made a bit more of an effort to get the sound correct though that mic (SM57?) sucked.


----------



## christonabike (Mar 18, 2009)

> that mic (SM57?) sucked



Geek


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 18, 2009)

christonabike said:


> Geek


----------



## paolo (Mar 18, 2009)

Mrs Miggins said:


> _The_ Top of the Pops





...You know. The Rap Singers...


----------



## fogbat (Mar 18, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> And a completely valid statement in favour of good art (william blake) verses bad art (harry potter).
> 
> If that's snobby then so be it, I'm fucked off with people think that reading trash like the Potter books consitutes anythinhg apart from bad taste(*they're a total rip off of Discworld novels anyhow*).



I'd love to hear your explanation of this


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 18, 2009)

ska invita said:


> Yeah this bit was uncomfortable - it just didnt make any sense - rappers on railings in shopping centres?



I thought the fact that it didn't make any sense made it funny.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2009)

Mrs Miggins said:


> ...I think his point was actually about reading books for adults rather than harry fucking potter



Ive never read HP, but him showing off about how he's read , and I quote "The entire works of the visionary romantic poet William Blake" and is therefore better than people who only read a bit of Harry Potter was patronising.

Sorry, not everyone has been to Oxford, not everyone is as intelligent as him - HP has got a lot of people reading who wouldnt otherwise, and his joke just smacked of snobbishness to me. Myabe more people should read childrens/fantasy books - if it gets them reading, so be it.

Im sure it would be great if everyone had a great education and could read entire works of poetry, but to look down on people becasue they havn't is a bit of wind up to me.

Poeple should be encouraged to read more, but the way he put it was condescending.

Lots of oxbridge comedy is like this  - the british airwaves is full of it. 

*just taking my work frustrations out on this thread - i couldnt really give a shit to be honest.



Paul Russell said:


> I thought the fact that it didn't make any sense made it funny.



fair enough then


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I'd love to hear your explanation of this




I am your servant.



> Before the arrival of J. K. Rowling, Britain's bestselling author was comic fantasy writer Terry Pratchett. His Discworld books, beginning with The Colour of Magic in 1983, satirise and parody common fantasy literature conventions. Pratchett is repeatedly asked if he "got" his idea for his magic college, the Unseen University, from Harry Potter's Hogwarts, or if the young wizard Ponder Stibbons (who first appeared in 1990), who has dark hair and glasses, was inspired by Harry Potter. Both in fact predate Rowling's work by several years; Pratchett jokingly claims that yes he did steal them, though "I of course used a time machine."[56] The BBC and other British news agencies have emphasised a supposed rivalry between Pratchett and Rowling,[57] but Pratchett has said on record that, while he doesn't put Rowling on a pedestal, he doesn't consider her a bad writer, nor does he envy her success.[58] Claims of rivalry were due to a letter he wrote to The Sunday Times, about an article published declaring that fantasy "looks backward to an idealized, romanticized, pseudofeudal world, where knights and ladies morris-dance to Greensleeves".[59] Actually, he was protesting the ineptitude of journalists in that genre, many of whom did not research their work and, in this case, contradicted themselves in the same article.[60]



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Potter_influences_and_analogues#Discworld

Must say (that) before the Potters went ballistic, my initial reaction was RIPOFF! and


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2009)

deeper rip off than just pratchett though. There's elements of tom browns schooldays, wizard of earthsea, LOTR etc.

It's pretty much a fantasy pastiche for kids- nothing wrong with that I suppose. But the books elevation as great cultural objects as deigned by booker-sucking lit-snob journos who bought the editions with the adult jackets and pronounced them great from a position of total ignorance to the field of spec. fiction is annoying.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 18, 2009)

Loads of stories have had schools of wizardry. Not sure you could genuinely argue that HP is a ripoff of the Discworld novels, which is what you originally claimed.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Loads of stories have had schools of wizardry. Not sure you could genuinely argue that HP is a ripoff of the Discworld novels, which is what you originally claimed.



You may not.

I do.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 18, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> You may not.
> 
> I do.



You're wrong, though.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> You're wrong, though.



LOL, yeah some anonymous poster on Urban's really going to change my opinion with such deep and insightful comments such as yours...LOL (again) 

This is not a HP V Discworld thread.

Wanna take it back to Stewart Lee ?


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2009)

I believe The Worst Witch came out about a decade before the first Discworld book, and that's much closer to Harry Potter in almost every way.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 18, 2009)

Alex B said:


> I believe The Worst Witch came out about a decade before the first Discworld book, and that's much closer to Harry Potter in almost every way.



Yes yes yes...I'm sure it is too....

Now, got any opinions on Stewart Lee?


----------



## Santino (Mar 18, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Now, got any opinions on Stewart Lee?


He could snap you in half like a twig.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 18, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> LOL, yeah some anonymous poster on Urban's really going to change my opinion with such deep and insightful comments such as yours...LOL (again)
> 
> This is not a HP V Discworld thread.
> 
> Wanna take it back to Stewart Lee ?



I've already discussed both Stewart Lee and his new programme on this thread. You're the one who brought up the bizarre and inaccurate HP/Discworld thing


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I've already discussed both Stewart Lee and his new programme on this thread. You're the one who brought up the bizarre and inaccurate HP/Discworld thing



FFS...last word merchant or what?


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 18, 2009)

Alex B said:


> He could snap you in half like a twig.



No arguments there! 

I've met him, he's a lovely man.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 18, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> FFS...last word merchant or what?



Yes.


----------



## fieryjack (Mar 18, 2009)

jcsd said:


> Sounded like a half-assed attempt at Eddie Izzard-like chain of conciousness surreal humour to me


Yes, indeed. Stewart Lee should have gone "Errrrr"  in every sentence and given the illusion of spotaneity.


----------



## iROBOT (Mar 18, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Yes.



Sussed.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 18, 2009)

fieryjack said:


> Yes, indeed. Stewart Lee should have gone "Errrrr"  in every sentence and given the illusion of spotaneity.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone know what the theme music was? it sounded familiar


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 18, 2009)

I've just found some of his back catalogue, i found the "vomitting into jesus's arsehole" bit quite entertaining.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 18, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> ...You know. The Rap Singers...



...round the back of the multi-story


----------



## fogbat (Mar 18, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I've just found some of his back catalogue, i found the "vomitting into jesus's arsehole" bit quite entertaining.



I saw him doing that routine live. Could barely breathe for laughing 

I think it was a nice big "fuck you" to Christian Voice, who made it economically unviable to put Jerry Springer the Opera on stage.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 18, 2009)

ska invita said:


> Sorry, not everyone has been to Oxford, not everyone is as intelligent as him - HP has got a lot of people reading who wouldnt otherwise, and his joke just smacked of snobbishness to me.



I haven't been to Oxford but I also look down on adults reading Harry Potter


----------



## fogbat (Mar 18, 2009)

iROBOT said:


> Sussed.



Busted


----------



## Structaural (Mar 18, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I've just found some of his back catalogue, i found the "vomitting into jesus's arsehole" bit quite entertaining.



That's what caused his previous DVD publishers to back out


----------



## jcsd (Mar 18, 2009)

MysteryGuest said:


> I thought it was leading up to the point about how in the "old days" it was all NWA, PE etc and was much more political, whereas now it's gone all town centrey and posturey, without a deeper content.  Dunno... who knows...


 I dunno, whatever he was trying to do I don't think it works.

Anyway here's a link for Stewart Lee fans:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b007jtpd/Lionel_Nimrods_Inexplicable_World_Series_2_The_Sea/


----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 18, 2009)

Structaural said:


> Anyone know what the theme music was? it sounded familiar


----------



## stavros (Mar 18, 2009)

jcsd said:


> Lee & Herring used to do a bit called Lazy Comedy Slags (on Fist of Fun I think) that was genuinely very funny, the R4 skit was nowhere near as incisive as that either.



It was TMWRNJ actually; "And then I got off the bus ah...."


This is exactly what I mean about the Rich and Stew interaction; Rich's naive enthusiasm coupled with Stew's arch cynicism.


----------



## soulman (Mar 18, 2009)

I wasted 30 minutes of my life watching this on iPlayer last night. Now I know why he hasn't been on the telly for 10 years.


----------



## lostexpectation (Mar 18, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> I've just found some of his back catalogue, i found the "vomitting into jesus's arsehole" bit quite entertaining.



link ftw


----------



## fogbat (Mar 18, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


>



The melody was whistled by the soldiers in Dog Soldiers - is it used as a football tune of some sort, too?


----------



## rollinder (Mar 19, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> I thought he was taking the piss out of himself during the rap singers bit - wittering on repetitiously like the old and out of touch often do when confronted with something they don't understand. I assume the connection between "rap singers" like So Solid and kids hanging about shopping centres is that they dress the same and have the same arsey attitude.
> 
> I didn't think it was hilarious but it did make some kind of sense.


 
+ people blaming that kind of behaviour on the bad influance of rap music...

Saw a bunch hanging arround outside, leaving Tescos to/yesterday, started mentally quoting that sketch


----------



## Structaural (Mar 19, 2009)

DJ Squelch said:


>



cheers.


----------



## badlands (Mar 19, 2009)

Stewart Lee on Dave Gorman's Genius

1 day left to listen.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b008m9f6


----------



## LoveMeDont (Mar 19, 2009)

ska invita said:


> Sorry, not everyone has been to Oxford, not everyone is as intelligent as him - HP has got a lot of people reading who wouldnt otherwise, and his joke just smacked of snobbishness to me. Myabe more people should read childrens/fantasy books - if it gets them reading, so be it.



Certain critics have always looked down on adults who read books for pleasure, it's hardly a new thing. Stephen King had it much worse when his success was at its height.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Mar 20, 2009)

*Armando Ianucci interview*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00jd8gp

An additional. Probably won't like it if you didn't like the show.

Personally, I think Stewart Lee is brilliant.


----------



## jcsd (Mar 20, 2009)

DaRealSpoon said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00jd8gp
> 
> An additional. Probably won't like it if you didn't like the show.
> 
> Personally, I think Stewart Lee is brilliant.



I thought the interview was funnier than the show. I heard Stewart Lee on a Radio 4 panelgame recently, he was funny on that too. He's just funnier when he has somone to interact with.


----------



## Onket (Mar 20, 2009)

Apparently his one appearance on a TV panel show was described as 'never to be repeated' and another word like disastrous or something similar.

Anyone see that? It was 8 out of 10 cats, which I think I've only seen once or twice anyway.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 20, 2009)

They should drop the sketches.  Although the last one with the little kid in the SUV at the lights was pretty good.

The skateboarder joke works purely _because _of the delivery.   I saw him do that material live and nearly laughed up a lung - it creates this really tense atmosphere.  It's weirdly hysterical and you end up not caring what he's saying because it doesn't make sense anymore.  The relentlessness makes it ridiculous.  

He's interested in these "tipping points" where something becomes inherently funny.  That's what he was doing with the giraffe at Offline and I think that's what he's doing with these repetition gags.

It was a good programme but his material works much better live...


----------



## catinthehat (Mar 20, 2009)

We need a few elitists having a kick at the bland cultural relitivism that is the norm currently.  The only bit that I found slightly dull was the rapper bit - not because it wasnt funny more because it was almost a carbon copy of my Dads analysis of the world of rap and it sounded familiar.  My Dad also does a hilarious routine (unbeknown to him, he thinks it is just wise words) on homosexuals on Hampstead Heath stopping him from going out in the evening to hear the birds singing at dusk.  As my Mum always points out a) he has never been to Hampstead heath in his life b) He lives about 900 miles away from Hamstead Heath  c) he has no interest in birds singing at dusk and d) they would not be interested in a grumpy old sod in a dodgy duffle coat.


----------



## STFC (Mar 20, 2009)

catinthehat said:


> We need a few elitists having a kick at the bland cultural relitivism that is the norm currently.  The only bit that I found slightly dull was the rapper bit - not because it wasnt funny more because it was almost a carbon copy of my Dads analysis of the world of rap and it sounded familiar.  My Dad also does a hilarious routine (unbeknown to him, he thinks it is just wise words) on homosexuals on Hampstead Heath stopping him from going out in the evening to hear the birds singing at dusk.  As my Mum always points out a) he has never been to Hampstead heath in his life b) He lives about 900 miles away from Hamstead Heath  c) he has no interest in birds singing at dusk and d) they would not be interested in a grumpy old sod in a dodgy duffle coat.



Your Dad's Hampstead Heath routine sounds a thousand times funnier than Stewart Lee's rappers thing.


----------



## treelover (Mar 20, 2009)

> My Dad also does a hilarious routine (unbeknown to him, he thinks it is just wise words) on homosexuals on Hampstead Heath stopping him from going out in the evening to hear the birds singing at dusk. As my Mum always points out a) he has never been to Hampstead heath in his life b) He lives about 900 miles away from Hamstead Heath c) he has no interest in birds singing at dusk and d) they would not be interested in a grumpy old sod in a dodgy duffle coat.




Lol at that, get him on stage, though the DM lot may take him to their heart

do post this on general, its a cracker!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 20, 2009)

STFC said:


> Your Dad's Hampstead Heath routine sounds a thousand times funnier than Stewart Lee's rappers thing.



Yeh, but you have a secret hard-on for the subjects Stuart chooses to trash.


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 20, 2009)

this prog was funny.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 20, 2009)

DaRealSpoon said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00jd8gp
> 
> An additional. Probably won't like it if you didn't like the show.
> 
> Personally, I think Stewart Lee is brilliant.



"We live in a post-Chilesian world"


----------



## clandestino (Mar 20, 2009)

Onket said:


> Apparently his one appearance on a TV panel show was described as 'never to be repeated' and another word like disastrous or something similar.
> 
> Anyone see that? It was 8 out of 10 cats, which I think I've only seen once or twice anyway.



Yes I saw it. It was excruciating.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 20, 2009)

How so?


----------



## Onket (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, how so?


----------



## Santino (Mar 22, 2009)

For the love of God, TELL US HOW SO!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 22, 2009)

Onket said:


> Apparently his one appearance on a TV panel show was described as 'never to be repeated' and another word like disastrous or something similar.
> 
> Anyone see that? It was 8 out of 10 cats, which I think I've only seen once or twice anyway.



Firstly, he's been on a whole bunch of panel shows (HIGNFY, NMtB etc). 

Secondly, I've just looked it up on the tube and I wouldn't call it "disastrous", just a funny gadgie making the occasional remark on a pretty shitty show with other contributers who ranged from mediocre to unfunny. Basically exactly what you'd expect Stewart Lee appearing on 8 out 10 cats to be like. It's really not worth watching but if you feel so inclined here's the link:


----------



## Onket (Mar 22, 2009)

I was just asking cos of something I read in the paper.

Can't watch your link cos I've got no sound, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 22, 2009)

Onket said:


> Can't watch your link cos I've got no sound, but thanks anyway.



Just as well and you're welcome.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link.

Just a few mins in, but Lee has said nothing so far and it's pretty standard C4 drivel.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, watched the whole thing and it's entirely unremarkable except for the fact that Lee doesn't say very much and seems largely underwhelmed by the format of the show.

So now you know.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 22, 2009)

No. It's fucking brilliant. Far better than the show. And if you can't see that you're a bloody idiot. End transmission.


----------



## Onket (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm sure the article I read made it sound like he'd said that it was an experience he'd not repeat. Sounded a lot worse than that ^^ anyway.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 22, 2009)

Onket said:


> I'm sure the article I read made it sound like he'd said that it was an experience he'd not repeat. Sounded a lot worse than that ^^ anyway.



Oh, ok.  I thought you meant C4 would not repeat it because he's said something terrible or whatever.

Yes, he certainly didn't seem to be enjoying it, so I guess the money wasn't fantastic either.


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Mar 22, 2009)

Onket said:


> I'm sure the article I read made it sound like he'd said that it was an experience he'd not repeat. Sounded a lot worse than that ^^ anyway.



Maybe because his experience of it was what put him off, rather than how he came across. I just don't think he likes panel shows, and the audience 8 out of 10 cats attracts:

"My DVD got reviewed in Nuts and Zoo magazine, but I refused to do any interviews with them, because you don’t really want those sorts of people coming to see you. I might have done ten years ago, before I was bitter, but now I just think it’ll make for a miserable night. A room of thick people, you couldn’t use irony, I’m too old to struggle.”

"I was invited to go on ‘Derren Brown’, and I like ‘Derren Brown’ but they don’t pay you anything. Three million people watch it. It’s not worth being recognised by three million people in the street, for no money. It’s not really worth being recognised by eight million people for the amount of money you get for going on ‘Have I Got News For You’. It’s quite disconcerting.”

linky


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 22, 2009)

8ball said:


> Oh, ok.  I thought you meant C4 would not repeat it because he's said something terrible or whatever.
> 
> Yes, he certainly didn't seem to be enjoying it, so I guess the money wasn't fantastic either.



He's generally quite subdued on panel shows. His soft, slow delivery of material isn't exactly tailored to the "zinger" based fast pace of those sort of programs. The absolute classic from him was his appearance on the Radio 4 show "Hearsay". He basically slagged off the entire audience and most of the panel:


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Mar 22, 2009)

Winston Legthigh said:


> Maybe because his experience of it was what put him off, rather than how he came across. I just don't think he likes panel shows, and the audience 8 out of 10 cats attracts:
> 
> "My DVD got reviewed in Nuts and Zoo magazine, but I refused to do any interviews with them, because you don’t really want those sorts of people coming to see you. I might have done ten years ago, before I was bitter, but now I just think it’ll make for a miserable night. A room of thick people, you couldn’t use irony, I’m too old to struggle.”
> 
> ...



This is why we love him


----------



## 8ball (Mar 22, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> He basically slagged off the entire audience and most of the panel:






He's one of very, very few around these days who will sit in a room full of people, being broadcast to vastly more people, and alienate every one of them if he thinks they are being twats.

We need more like him.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 22, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Firstly, he's been on a whole bunch of panel shows (HIGNFY, NMtB etc).
> 
> Secondly, I've just looked it up on the tube and I wouldn't call it "disastrous", just a funny gadgie making the occasional remark on a pretty shitty show with other contributers who ranged from mediocre to unfunny. Basically exactly what you'd expect Stewart Lee appearing on 8 out 10 cats to be like. It's really not worth watching but if you feel so inclined here's the link:



Stewart Lee for parliament! Think how much more cutting PM's Qs could be.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 22, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Stewart Lee for parliament! Think how much more cutting PM's Qs could be.



They're not allowed to have 'cutting' questions any more.


----------



## STFC (Mar 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Yeh, but you have a secret hard-on for the subjects Stuart chooses to trash.



Rappers?


----------



## Pieface (Mar 23, 2009)

You've seen them.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 23, 2009)

On top of the pops. and films.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 23, 2009)

And Newsnight.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 23, 2009)

and the adverts.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 23, 2009)

Maybe an advert for a sausage . . .


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 23, 2009)

or wool


----------



## Onket (Mar 23, 2009)

Please.

Mildly amusing when he does it in a stand-up scenario. Not at all amusing when repeated for the 2nd time on a message board.

Thanks. x

Looking forward to tonight's episode now.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## ajk (Mar 23, 2009)

Onket said:


> Please.
> 
> Mildly amusing when he does it in a stand-up scenario. Not at all amusing when repeated for the 2nd time on a message board.
> 
> ...



It made me lol.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 23, 2009)

ajk said:


> It made me lol.



me too. as did onket.


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 23, 2009)

not that funny really.


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Mar 23, 2009)

Not if you like Del Boy.  Falling through the bar.  On only Fools And Horses.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 23, 2009)

He doesn't much seem to like Adrian Chiles.


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Mar 23, 2009)

I assume he likes Morrissey and / or The Smiths.  Is he the only fan who's actually taking on Mozza's current look rather than his younger one?


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Mar 23, 2009)

He did '28 years old'! Twice!

He's a lazy comedy slag!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 23, 2009)

Aw. I like a bit of and then I got off the bus.

I'm sure he was paying homage.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 23, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I like a bit of and then I got off the bus.



Was this before or after you accidentally the whole bottle?


----------



## rollinder (Mar 23, 2009)

nearly spat maltesers and water on my trousers at two separate points of the show.
Sketches worked much better this time - Ian Curtis love will tear us apart sushi advert was hysterical.
but we didn't really need the literal recreation of ch4/e4 spewing sewage  - I got the point without having to see it acted out OK (and hasn't that image been used before?)
was funnier with the unexpected repetition the second time round, over done as viewers commentary on the whole show at the end.


----------



## Voley (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm going off him rapidly. 

Last week I found him funny but a bit irritating - this week I just found him condescending and up his own arse. He seems to think that his attacks on low-brow entertainment are righteous - they're not. Just sneering and patronising. Charlie Brooker's more on-the-ball and heaps funnier.

Pity. Stewart Lee used to be good.


----------



## jcsd (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, just thinking how he does at times seem like a poor man's Charlie Brooker. He clearly has little to do with low-brow culture, so his jokes lack any incisveness and often seem a little dated. He sometimes sounds like yourgrandad taking the piss out of the latest pop group. Compare this to 's commentswho actually watches these programmes.

When he was doing the bit about his first words, it was so disjointed and the punchline so lazy I wondered if he was taking the piss out of the sychophantic audience he had seemed to gather for the filming.

Lee and Herring are still my favourite comedy doble act (I've spent all aftyernoon watching Fist of Fun which is available on Stewart Lee'swebsite, but this is pretty dreadful. The accoutrements of high culture can't hide the fact that this is just bad comedy.


----------



## Diamond (Mar 24, 2009)

You are wrong. It was good.


----------



## grubby local (Mar 24, 2009)

tepid.

one good line - 'foreign insects'.

shite look at audience/camera device.

lame subject matter.

used to love mr lee. couldn't be arsed to watch to the end.

gx


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2009)

grubby local said:


> shite look at audience/camera device.


Yeah, that seemed really contrived. 

There's some good stuff in there, but I think I'd rather see it in a club rather than on t'gogglebox.


----------



## dodgepot (Mar 24, 2009)

i thought it was very funny - much better than last week's. i like the fact that he doesn't cram too much into each half hour.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 24, 2009)

Winston Legthigh said:


> "My DVD got reviewed in Nuts and Zoo magazine, but I refused to do any interviews with them, because you don’t really want those sorts of people coming to see you. I might have done ten years ago, before I was bitter, but now I just think it’ll make for a miserable night. A room of thick people, you couldn’t use irony, I’m too old to struggle.”
> 
> linky


Thanks for the article! 
I love his struggle and how honest he is about the compromises he has had to make. This bit below amused me in particular. 

Its from 2 years ago and yet speaks to all the scandalacious, no back bone bullshit the BBC continually heaps upon itself.



> “I have a much more straight-forward relationship with my editor at the Sunday Times culture section than I’ve ever had with anyone at the BBC, who are the most duplicitous, lying, dishonest people.
> 
> I feel much happier, much more ethically comfortable writing for a Murdoch newspaper than I would doing anything for BBC2, which to me is just so mad and chaotic and dishonest and panicky.
> 
> I’ve wasted so much of my time there. There are things I wouldn’t do, I wouldn’t write for the BNP paper, but no-ones ever censored anything I’ve done for The Sunday Times on the grounds of politics or taste. Whereas you run into that sort of thing all the time in the BBC."



---



Jeff Robinson said:


> He's generally quite subdued on panel shows. His soft, slow delivery of material isn't exactly tailored to the "zinger" based fast pace of those sort of programs. The absolute classic from him was his appearance on the Radio 4 show "Hearsay". He basically slagged off the entire audience and most of the panel:


_Loved him_ kicking off at the audience, the silence and embarrassment, the 4 people clapping, and David Baddiel's panic! Brilliant. 

Thanks both of you for the links  I really enjoyed them.  



dodgepot said:


> i thought it was very funny - much better than last week's. i like the fact that he doesn't cram too much into each half hour.


The Delboy stuff bored me, but it was better crafted than last week. I gave the sketches two weeks and I now agree with PieEye; the sketches fuck with the pacing of the showing for no discernible benefit.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 24, 2009)

I will always love Stewart Lee and support whatever he's doing but I don't think this series is gonna work.  I can imagine me alerting my mates to it and them being hugely disappointed which, after so many other experiences like that, I just didn't bother to do this time.  Most of my mates are pretty thick though.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 24, 2009)

The sort of people who vote for Delboy falling through the bar?


----------



## Sadken (Mar 24, 2009)

And the 28 years old thing was blatantly an in joke - he could've chosen any age


----------



## clandestino (Mar 24, 2009)

I actually thought the sketches worked much better this week. I loved the sewage pouring out of the TV sketch - that was the only real lol of the episode for me. And I enjoyed the giant del boy festivities. 

Generally the stand up segment wasn't as funny. Some of the targets are a little obvious and his points a little weak and he does suffer in comparison with Charlie Brooker when tackling popular culture. I wish he'd move onto something else really. But I enjoyed the general bloodymindedness of it. I didn't laugh much but it was enjoyable enough.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 24, 2009)

grubby local said:


> tepid.
> 
> one good line - 'foreign insects'.
> 
> ...


If you don't watch a Stewart Lee set to the very, very end then you will miss the entire point of the whole thing.  He isn't a gagmeister, he's an artist.  And he crafts his point in such a way to create his intended perception shift right at the end.  He's a bone fide comic genius, with no modern equivalent.

I really don't see the point of the skits though.  His last tour included the Channel 4/E4 stuff and it worked much better without visually belabouring the point, I thought.  Maybe he just thought that he *had* to do some kind of sketch to justify the format?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 24, 2009)

ianw said:


> Generally the stand up segment wasn't as funny. Some of the targets are a little obvious and his points a little weak and he does suffer in comparison with Charlie Brooker when tackling popular culture. I wish he'd move onto something else really. But I enjoyed the general bloodymindedness of it. I didn't laugh much but it was enjoyable enough.


His stand up is pure 100% perfection.  But you have to realise that for most of it, he is trying to make you uncomfortable rather than amused.  He's knocking down the comfortable internal walls so that he can create the denouement at the right time and in the right way.

Anybody that watches Stewart Lee and expects a load of jokes in the manner of other comedians is _really_ in for a bad time.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 24, 2009)

Melinda said:


> The sort of people who vote for Delboy falling through the bar?



I've had stand up rows over my contention that watching Only Fools... at this stage in my life is more akin to torture than comedy.  That show has made me hate crafty cockneys pretty badly.  There's a bloke on a stall in Romford Market who started out selling a few bits of Only Fools merch a few years ago, which gradually increased to the point where he was setting up his stall next to a yellow reliant robin, wearing a flat cap and sheepskin and talking in Del Boy's voice.  

I dunno how popular that show is elsewhere in the UK but Delboy is a deity round here.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 24, 2009)

The Delboy festival was like a Fist of Fun sketch.


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2009)

The thing is, _in the context of that episode_, Delboy falling over was a perfectly funny thing to happen. And David Jason's performance made it funny. Snipped out of context for a clip show, I can imagine people being bemused that it was so popular.

Stewart Lee really misses Richard Herring. When he was lying on the floor shouting about Delboy, he was practically impersonating Rich. He writes routines for a double act but performs them solo.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 24, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Stewart Lee really misses Richard Herring. When he was lying on the floor shouting about Delboy, he was practically impersonating Rich. He writes routines for a double act but performs them solo.



I'd love to see them properly back together again.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 24, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I'd love to see them properly back together again.


I saw them together a few years ago at a one-off comedy thingy called Tedstock.  They did a pisstake of the "I'm a mac, I'm a PC" adverts.  It was utterly brilliant.

I still prefer Stewart Lee as a dedicated stand-up though.  Saying that, a half hour doesn't necessarily suit him best -- watching him craft more like an hour's material and seeing him synthesise all the threads perfectly for the point at the end is pure joy.  "90s comedian" was just brilliant and a lesson to all comics about how to create the art of comedy.


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2009)

kabbes said:


> They did a pisstake of the "I'm a mac, I'm a PC" adverts. It was utterly brilliant.


'It should have been us, Stew!'


----------



## Sadken (Mar 24, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I saw them together a few years ago at a one-off comedy thingy called Tedstock.  They did a pisstake of the "I'm a mac, I'm a PC" adverts.  It was utterly brilliant.
> 
> I still prefer Stewart Lee as a dedicated stand-up though.  Saying that, a half hour doesn't necessarily suit him best -- watching him craft more like an hour's material and seeing him synthesise all the threads perfectly for the point at the end is pure joy.  "90s comedian" was just brilliant and a lesson to all comics about how to create the art of comedy.



Yeah, I've seen it on youtube, I was just gutted to miss it.  I still don't get how I missed it actually, cos I swear I'm signed up to all the newsletters and bulletin boards etc.  Fuck you, kabbes, actually now that I think about it.  Fuck you in the eye.


----------



## clandestino (Mar 24, 2009)

kabbes said:


> His stand up is pure 100% perfection.  But you have to realise that for most of it, he is trying to make you uncomfortable rather than amused.  He's knocking down the comfortable internal walls so that he can create the denouement at the right time and in the right way.
> 
> Anybody that watches Stewart Lee and expects a load of jokes in the manner of other comedians is _really_ in for a bad time.



Yes, but I've seen him do that and be funny too. This week's show just wasn't that funny.


----------



## Sunspots (Mar 24, 2009)

Maybe it's the awkward thirty minute format, but I'm not finding this programme particularly funny.  Stewart Lee's an intelligent voice of reason, but I'm not laughing, I'm just nodding along in agreement as he vents his spleen.

On the other hand, I went to see Richard Herring's show the other week, and although he's not as clever and rational as Stewart Lee, his relative daftness makes me laugh.

Maybe this just says more about my ongoing dotage than anything else though...


----------



## clandestino (Mar 24, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Stewart Lee really misses Richard Herring. When he was lying on the floor shouting about Delboy, he was practically impersonating Rich. He writes routines for a double act but performs them solo.



I thought that too.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2009)

Alex B said:


> The thing is, _in the context of that episode_, Delboy falling over was a perfectly funny thing to happen. And David Jason's performance made it funny. Snipped out of context for a clip show, I can imagine people being bemused that it was so popular.
> 
> Stewart Lee really misses Richard Herring. When he was lying on the floor shouting about Delboy, he was practically impersonating Rich. He writes routines for a double act but performs them solo.


The last time Richard Herring played Offline he went to a very dark place for a while. It wasn't funny at all but I thought it was _genius._


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 24, 2009)

I didn't lol last night. The sketches aren't doing anything for me. I like Stu, I want him to succeed, I'm willing to love it, but I don't.


----------



## Voley (Mar 24, 2009)

missfran said:


> I like Stu, I want him to succeed, I'm willing to love it, but I don't.



Yeah, me too. He's making me cringe a bit.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 24, 2009)

The sketches with the Channel 4 thing were pointless because the imagery was really good already.  It seemed like a BBC decision to me.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 24, 2009)

Onket said:


> Please.
> 
> Mildly amusing when he does it in a stand-up scenario. Not at all amusing when repeated for the 2nd time on a message board.
> 
> Thanks. x



I shall do what I like fuckyouverymuch  (x)

Last night's sketches were fucking terrible but I realise we've been over this.
The standup was weak as well.  That Delboy routine isn't all that amusing live.  I'm still loving him for doing something different to the current stack of comedy shows we're lumped with...fucking Horden and Corne are still getting shoved up our noses.


----------



## Sadken (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, say what you like but SL is clearly a lot better in every way than Horne and Corden but they are getting the lion's share of the publicity despite the series being slated even by the Sun, NOTW.  I think it's only Heat that has liked it.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 24, 2009)

They were in Time Out last week and the front page featured them saying "These are the Smash and Grab days of our lives" or something.

They KNOW they're shit too!


----------



## kabbes (Mar 24, 2009)

Say what you like about the pros and cons of this particular series, but anybody that can repeatedly use the phrase "the gaping anus of Jesus" in one of his comedy sets has my loyalty for ever.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 24, 2009)

editor said:


> There's some good stuff in there, but I think I'd rather see it in a club rather than on t'gogglebox.



Saw it for the first time last night, and this /\ /\ /\ is what I think too. Not totally rubbish, but not great by any means  ...


----------



## STFC (Mar 24, 2009)

kabbes said:


> His stand up is pure 100% perfection.  But you have to realise that for most of it, he is trying to make you uncomfortable rather than amused.  He's knocking down the comfortable internal walls so that he can create the denouement at the right time and in the right way.
> 
> Anybody that watches Stewart Lee and expects a load of jokes in the manner of other comedians is _really_ in for a bad time.



So he's a comedian that doesn't do comedy? Novel.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 24, 2009)

STFC said:


> So he's a comedian that doesn't do comedy? Novel.


I don't think that he's for you.  That's OK, not every comedian has to be for everybody.


----------



## MooChild (Mar 24, 2009)

I enjoyed it, but only once did i laugh, and that was at the Joy Division sushi gag.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 24, 2009)

Good stuff. And pretty brave to mock the Delboy sketch whilst lying on the stage with his back to the audience. Gentle humour with an unexpected punch in the bollocks occasionally.


----------



## dodgepot (Mar 24, 2009)

missfran said:


> I didn't lol last night.



i did, quite a lot. and a few hearty chuckles, too.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 24, 2009)

I met Stewart Lee once - about 12 years ago. Ironically enough it was at a PJ & Duncan (aka Ant & Dec) gig at, I think, the Albert Hall. I was working at Smash Hits at the time and Stew was going out with one of our freelancers whose name escapes me. He seemed quite shy and rather bemused by the whole thing.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 24, 2009)

Though it was desperatly dissappointing,really wanted to like it cause I like the bloke and his targets are worthy but


----------



## girasol (Mar 24, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Good stuff. And pretty brave to mock the Delboy sketch whilst lying on the stage with his back to the audience. Gentle humour with an unexpected punch in the bollocks occasionally.



I liked it too, just watched it now...


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 24, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> I met Stewart Lee once - about 12 years ago. Ironically enough it was at a PJ & Duncan (aka Ant & Dec) gig.



I thought the portrait of ant & dec bit was funny.
and the ian curtis sushi thing.
and the delboy festival



I thought I didn't like the sketches.....

hmmm.

he could pick a target that hasn't been in the public eye for years and years and years but then, I guess the bigger point is how much this stuff is accepted as the centre/mainstream of our culture. that nobody watching will fail to get the Delboy, Kilroy, ant & dec references but they might miss the Oscar Wilde one


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 24, 2009)

i think he's the finest stand-up we have, but although this show is better than 90% of comedy on TV, it's not showing him at his best


----------



## soulman (Mar 24, 2009)

Like watching your fat uncle fall flat on his face.


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Mar 24, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> i think he's the finest stand-up we have, but although this show is better than 90% of comedy on TV, it's not showing him at his best



I agree, and also with everyone who said elements of last night's show were written for a double act.  One featuring Richard Herring, specifically.

I wasn't sure after the first episode and I think as a whole this series will be judged to be a mixed bag full of lost promise, but I could watch him again and again banging his head on the stage talking about Del Boy.  Falling through the bar.  On 'Only Fools And Horses.'

The only trouble for me is that his specific kind of drawn-out delivery works well live but not so much in a series of programmes where you're just waiting to see how he's going to do it.  Drawn-out delivery, I mean.  How's he going to do it?  The drawn-out delivery?  This week?  That he did last week.  The drawn-out delivery? Etc.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 24, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> i think he's the finest stand-up we have, but although this show is better than 90% of comedy on TV, it's not showing him at his best




Yep, agree with that. 

I wouldn't say I dislike the show but it's not easy to watch laugh a minute comedy.


----------



## Mikey77 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have never found the guy to be witty or funny, and he confirms it with this show. No surprise he was left begging for applause at the end. He just isn't funny, and I think Andy Murray actually has more expression in his voice than Stewart Lee does.


----------



## lostexpectation (Mar 30, 2009)

what ya reckon do dave gormans genius, another show with production for a quiet product


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 30, 2009)

best one yet, i thought. Knew a lot of the content from a show last year. Even the sketches were a bit funnier


----------



## Santino (Mar 30, 2009)

That was my least favourite so far.


----------



## dodgepot (Mar 30, 2009)

i thought it was great


----------



## Santino (Mar 30, 2009)

I suppose for urbane sophisticates such as myself, having a go at 'political correctness gone mad' is akin to coming out and saying 'What's the deal with airline food?'

 I still laughed though but.


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 30, 2009)

Did you Plus it?


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Aye that was the best even though it's a routine I've heard before.


----------



## Santino (Mar 30, 2009)

missfran said:


> Did you Plus it?


Yes.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah that was def. beter than last week's, not sure if it was as good as the first one though


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just remembered the Kevin Eldon northerner 

That was my favorite bit.


----------



## Santino (Mar 30, 2009)

Chip Barm said:


> Just remembered the Kevin Eldon northerner
> 
> That was my favorite bit.


The Actor Kevin Eldon

ffs


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 30, 2009)

Why will no one give him his true name?


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 30, 2009)

Alex B said:


> The Actor Kevin Eldon
> 
> ffs



Ha, I knew that was coming


----------



## Santino (Mar 30, 2009)

Chip Barm said:


> Ha, I knew that was coming


Who are you and what's your real name?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2009)

lack of new material

it had it's moments though


----------



## madzone (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not feeling the love as much as I hoped


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 31, 2009)

I laughed lots last night, definitely better than last weeks.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 31, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Who are you and what's your real name?



Genuine question or odd reference to something I don't get?


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 31, 2009)

Not great...the worst kind of judgemental intellectual one upmanship. It used to work with the silliness of Richard Herring next to it - on his own, he's an uberc*nt of the highest order....can't see what the fuss is about unless you like smug delivery...still whatever floats your boat


----------



## kabbes (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought it was fantastic, if almost identical to previous material.

He seems to be doing a bit of 41st (42nd?) Best Comedian each week and fleshing it out with unnecessary illustrative sketches.  But it's still the best comedy currently on television, because 41st Best Comedian was superb.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 31, 2009)

An entire generation have confused health and safety with political correctness.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 31, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> An entire generation have confused health and safety with political correctness.





That was one of those "Get out of my head, Lee" moments


----------



## MooChild (Mar 31, 2009)

I enjoyed last nights episode more than the others


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 31, 2009)

MooChild said:


> I enjoyed last nights episode more than the others



I only saw last week's, but last night's was *excellent*, FAR better than last week.

I'd never seen that material before either, so maybe I had the advantage ...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 31, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> I only saw last week's, but last night's was *excellent*, FAR better than last week.
> 
> I'd never seen that material before either, so maybe I had the advantage ...



Didn't think you'd be interested in all that PC malarkey.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 31, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Not great...the worst kind of judgemental intellectual one upmanship. It used to work with the silliness of Richard Herring next to it - on his own, he's an uberc*nt of the highest order....can't see what the fuss is about unless you like smug delivery...still whatever floats your boat



I possibly spot someone who objects to 'political correctness' more than he does to people who drivel clichedly and ignorantly on about it  

Touched a nerve there maybe DRINK .... ?


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 31, 2009)

goldenecitrone said:


> Didn't think you'd be interested in all that PC malarkey.



Great pisstake. Especially with the Hitler footage


----------



## DRINK? (Mar 31, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> I possibly spot someone who objects to 'political correctness' more than he does to people who drivel clichedly and ignorantly on about it
> 
> Touched a nerve there maybe DRINK .... ?



Not at all...found his PC stuff...interesting if anything, particluarly the nigger as neighbour shit as recent history, though as for finding it funny....not for me...smarmy toady bloke

the hitler send up was good mind, though not his standup whilst the village people sketch was sh*t


----------



## maomao (Mar 31, 2009)

William of Walworth said:


> I possibly spot someone who objects to 'political correctness' more than he does to people who drivel clichedly and ignorantly on about it
> 
> Touched a nerve there maybe DRINK .... ?



I think every urbanite who's ever read you on political correctness knew you were creaming your pants over that routine mate.

I've seen him be funny alone before (notably a routine about stealing jokes) but have just found him smug in this series. The sketch stuff is very half-arsed. Comes across like he's doing it as part of a career rather than for the sake of the show. Probably still the funniest UK comedy on the BBC at the moment.


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2009)

Turned it off this week. Patronising condescending guff of the worst order. 

I really dislike him now and he used to be very good. It's a real pity.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2009)

NVP said:


> Turned it off this week. Patronising condescending guff of the worst order.
> 
> I really dislike him now and he used to be very good. It's a real pity.



Really? 90% was recycled stand up stuff tbf.


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2009)

I've not seen his recent stand-up show. Unlikely I will, too. 'Fist of Fun' was great back in the day - didn't take itself too seriously and was really funny. When I saw him live many years back it was much more light-hearted and pretty surreal. Now he's just sneering at plebs. Totally totally shit.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 1, 2009)

It's alright. I think the whole format really really doesn't work though. It's 15 minutes of a funny story interspersed with lamo sketches.

I don't really know what it's meant to be.


----------



## Ozric (Apr 1, 2009)

I found this one the funniest so far, but laughed more today when my mum-in-law to be was talking about a woman who was refused a half pint on the grounds she was pregnant....she brought the tale to an end with 'It's political correctness gone mad!'


----------



## 8den (Apr 7, 2009)

Although I enjoyed the first one, liked the 2nd one, and disliked the third one, I'm really beginning to find his delivery starting to grate. 

I deliver my punchline. 

Then I repeat the punchline.

THEN I REPEAT THE PUNCHLINE ONLY SHOUTING IT. 

THEN. I. REPEAT. THE. PUNCHLINE. ONLY. PAUSING. TO. EMPHASIS. EVERY. WORD. 

*BEFORE FINALLY SAYING IT ONE LAST TIME ONLY AT AN EVEN LOUDER VOLUME*


----------



## maomao (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, I actually turned over half way through. That's a lie actually, I tried to put a DVD that I'd just burned on and it wouldn't work. Then spent ages retrying it while begging my dvd player to save me from 'that horrible man'. Eventually turned off at 10.25. Being the funniest thing on the BBC just isn't good enough anymore.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

I still think he's a genius.  Clearly completely uncommercial, but a genius nonetheless.


----------



## lostexpectation (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah but that sorta works with his remembrance of the good old days of zavi


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 7, 2009)

I really liked this week's.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't like it, his jokes aren't great, and the sketches are just awful.


----------



## hektik (Apr 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> I still think he's a genius.  Clearly completely uncommercial, but a genius nonetheless.



see, i can kind of understand that his stuff is clever. but there aren't that many laughs in it. 

The stuff he was doing yesterday, on nostalgia for woolworths etc, was clever: I could see that he was passing comment on people who rely on nostalgia for comedy material, but then his material isn't that much funnier than that.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 7, 2009)

maomao said:


> Yeah, I actually turned over half way through. That's a lie actually, I tried to put a DVD that I'd just burned on and it wouldn't work. Then spent ages retrying it while begging my dvd player to save me from 'that horrible man'. Eventually turned off at 10.25. Being the funniest thing on the BBC just isn't good enough anymore.



Turned it off ....the hilarious living up the estate agents arse might as well have been Horne and Corden, followed by the painfully slow and flogged to a death nostalgia ramblings ....absolute pile o sh*te

Still each to their own


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 7, 2009)

I thought last night's was the best so far, but that isn't saying much. I'm still finding parts of it painful and cringeworthy.


----------



## 8den (Apr 7, 2009)

lostexpectation said:


> yeah but that sorta works with his remembrance of the good old days of zavi



No it's more the "DELL BOY FALLING OVER IN THE WINE BAR, AND THEN TRIGGER TURNS AROUND AND GIVES A FUNNY LOOK", bits.


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 7, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I really liked this week's.



Yes, I thought this week's was good. Maybe the best one.

The sketches are awful though. Yes -- cringeworthy.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 7, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Yes, I thought this week's was good. Maybe the best one.
> 
> The sketches are awful though. Yes -- cringeworthy.



Indeed.

Re living up the property develpers arse:

While it wasn't that laugh out loud funny funny, it did ammuse me becuase it's the kind of thing property developers have been doing for years.  Sending young familes to live in shoddily put together tiny shitholes for an extortionate price.

So I don't think he was too far off the mark.

I actually liked the parrallels.

the other sketchy bits were shite.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 7, 2009)

Thought last night's was a tad lame.

Only just picked up again on this thread today, after osting following last week's (which I thought a lot better)

Taken a bit aback by these comments about last week's :





			
				NVP said:
			
		

> Turned it off this week. Patronising condescending guff of the worst order.
> 
> I really dislike him now and he used to be very good. It's a real pity.





NVP said:


> I've not seen his recent stand-up show. Unlikely I will, too. 'Fist of Fun' was great back in the day - didn't take itself too seriously and was really funny. When I saw him live many years back it was much more light-hearted and pretty surreal. Now he's just sneering at plebs. Totally totally shit.



I honestly don't get what was patronising or sneering about last week's  , I seriously don't.

IMO he was having a thoroughly well justified pisstake of people who are obsessed with 'PC gone mad', what's exclusively 'pleb' about that?

There's plenty of people whose gears get ground by people droning on about 'political correctness', and who like me who see such whingeing as pretty clear evidence of being being pretty stupid, and gullible to Maily Teklegraphish/Clarksonish/Littlejohnish media myths and lies ....

If there's anyone asking to have the piss taken out of them something rotten**, with few holds barred, it's 'PC' obsessives, I'd say. Stupidity of that kind knows no class boundaries, Sun or Telegragh reader, 'pleb' or snooty Tory,  all sorts believe in that rubbish.

**Possible to argue about how well/effectively he did it, call my tastes in humour simple but I liked it last week and thought his barbs richly deserved.


----------



## Epico (Apr 7, 2009)

And the jokes, you know the jokes.

The jokes, with their punchlines. 
The jokes, with their punchline, being all funny.

The jokes. The jokes.
With their punchlines.
The jokes with their punchlines. Taking forever. 

The jokes. Being all funny.
The jokes with their punchlines. Taking forever. 

The jokes...

They're starting to grate....

These jokes. Being all funny.
With their punchlines. Taking forever...


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 7, 2009)

Epico said:


> And the jokes, you know the jokes.
> 
> The jokes, with their punchlines.
> The jokes, with their punchline, being all funny.
> ...



Yes, that trait was particularly long drawn out and grating and annoying last night IMO. Disappointing after what I rated as an improvment last week.


----------



## MooChild (Apr 7, 2009)

Epico said:


> And the jokes, you know the jokes.
> 
> The jokes, with their punchlines.
> The jokes, with their punchline, being all funny.
> ...




Lol, you are Stewart Lee and i claim my fiver


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 7, 2009)

Epico said:


> And the jokes, you know the jokes.
> 
> The jokes, with their punchlines.
> The jokes, with their punchline, being all funny.
> ...



oh i really liked that last night. the way he started off with getting nostalgic about woolies - which everyone could relate too - and then going on to MFI (going down there with your pocket money on a saturday morning) and then zavvi. it was ace


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 7, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> oh i really liked that last night. the way he started off with getting nostalgic about woolies - which everyone could relate too - and then going on to MFI (going down there with your pocket money on a saturday morning) and then zavvi. it was ace



Yeah I liked that bit. 'those old flatpacks you got in the 70s' I liked this week more than the others tbh. 
I still think it doesn't work. 

AND STOP THE SKETCHES. 

It's like they thought the idea of a full half an hour of standup would be too much so they've just made lamo sketches for the sake of it.

I'd prefer a full half an hour of standup tbf.


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah, the sketches do ruin it. they completely break the flow of the programme.


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 7, 2009)

Epico said:


> And the jokes, you know the jokes.
> 
> The jokes, with their punchlines.
> The jokes, with their punchline, being all funny.
> ...





However, it didn't really grate for me. It sort of was done in a knowing way, almost part of the device so you know that as soon as he starts going on about Zavvi, you know he's going to start going on about his pocket money, just like he did about Woolworths. So, it's funny before he says it. But then it's still funny when he says it.

But then again I found Mark and Lard funny on t'radio, and they did the same show every day for years...


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

The repetition is a deliberate rhetorical technique though.  It exists to create an actual physical manifestation of the frustration that the speaker feels from the topic he is talking about.  It pulls the audience through the door of comfortable observation and into the pit of excrutiation that the orator is talking about.

Yes, it doesn't necessarily make you laugh.  But Stewart Lee moved on _years_ ago from that kind of humour.  That's why I agree and continue to agree that he's very uncommercial.  Frankly, to appreciate what he is doing, you have to analyse the purpose of it and very few people expect or want to do that -- especially for comedy, of all things.  If you don't like it, I don't blame you.

For me, though, he does something that nobody else does.  He brings the skill of the expert speechwriter or novelist or pamphleteer to comedy.  He's unique and I love him.  I could watch him all day.  I'm not saying that he makes me LOLZ.  But it's still comedy; the blackest, most ironic of comedy.  And it uplifts me to hear it.  If you don't like it, don't watch it.  But don't watch it and then tell those of us that like it that we shouldn't like it because, frankly, you're wrong.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

The sketches are indeed shit, though.  He doesn't need them.  I almost wonder if they are there because the BBC wouldn't sanction him just talking in a single, continual skit for 30 minutes.


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> The repetition is a deliberate rhetorical technique though.  It exists to create an actual physical manifestation of the frustration that the speaker feels from the topic he is talking about.  It pulls the audience through the door of comfortable observation and into the pit of excrutiation that the orator is talking about.



Heh. That's probably part of what I was trying to say as well...


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2009)

His face looks a bit like an arse, imo.


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> The sketches are indeed shit, though.  He doesn't need them.  I almost wonder if they are there because the BBC wouldn't sanction him just talking in a single, continual skit for 30 minutes.



Maybe something to do with budgets, i.e. his shows wouldn't be expensive enough without them


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Maybe something to do with budgets, i.e. his shows wouldn't be expensive enough without them


I think the problem is that somebody at the BBC really thought that they should get Stewart Lee -- he is critically raved about, has a massive cult following, has co-written one of the most successful and controversial stage hits of recent times and people remember him fondly from a former incarnation.  But when it came to it, they didn't know what to do with him, because these days his act consists of a single, continuous, savagely ironic story that lasts about an hour.  They were worried that the mass audience of today, used to sketch show formats, wouldn't be able to cope with a single, continuous, savagely ironic story that even lasts half an hour.  So they told him that he had to break it up with sketches.

It's just a theory.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 7, 2009)

missfran said:


> I thought last night's was the best so far, but that isn't saying much. I'm still finding parts of it painful and cringeworthy.



I have to say I didn't laugh once last night.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> I have to say I didn't laugh once last night.



As per just a few posts ago...



kabbes said:


> ...Yes, it doesn't necessarily make you laugh.  But Stewart Lee moved on _years_ ago from that kind of humour.  That's why I agree and continue to agree that he's very uncommercial.  Frankly, to appreciate what he is doing, you have to analyse the purpose of it and very few people expect or want to do that -- especially for comedy, of all things.  If you don't like it, I don't blame you.
> 
> For me, though, he does something that nobody else does.  He brings the skill of the expert speechwriter or novelist or pamphleteer to comedy.  He's unique and I love him.  I could watch him all day.  I'm not saying that he makes me LOLZ.  But it's still comedy; the blackest, most ironic of comedy.  And it uplifts me to hear it.  If you don't like it, don't watch it.  But don't watch it and then tell those of us that like it that we shouldn't like it because, frankly, you're wrong.


----------



## maomao (Apr 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> But Stewart Lee moved on _years_ ago from that kind of humour.



What you mean the kind of humour that's actually funny?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

maomao said:


> What you mean the kind of humour that's actually funny?


If that's how you are defining "funny" then yes.

If, however, you are willing to encompass a blacker definition of humour that includes countless novels throughout history, then no.

As I said, if you don't like it, simply return to the mountains of zany, gag-ridden LOLZ that exist elsewhere in the media.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 7, 2009)

I didn't really laugh last night - but thats not to say for one second that I didn't really enjoy watching it.

I think he's a bit confined by the fact that as far as the BBC (and the vast majority of the public) are concerned, a bloke, standing on a stage with a microphone, saying stuff, some of which is funny = Stand Up Comedy.

There isn't a separate genre for the kind of thing SL (and a few others) are doing, it's not really a monologue, it's quite theatrical at times, it can be very funny, so it makes sense to lump it in with comedy. The only problem with that is it leaves SL (or whoever) wide open to the criticism that 'I didn't laugh once'.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I didn't really laugh last night - but thats not to say for one second that I didn't really enjoy watching it.
> 
> I think he's a bit confined by the fact that as far as the BBC (and the vast majority of the public) are concerned, a bloke, standing on a stage with a microphone, saying stuff, some of which is funny = Stand Up Comedy.
> 
> There isn't a separate genre for the kind of thing SL (and a few others) are doing, it's not really a monologue, it's quite theatrical at times, it can be very funny, so it makes sense to lump it in with comedy. The only problem with that is it leaves SL (or whoever) wide open to the criticism that 'I didn't laugh once'.


Yes, this.  This precisely.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 7, 2009)

even the title of the show suggest that it aint stuart lee wot's the funny one,  but the situation that surrounds him.  Therefore I don't laught at stuart,  but the whole finacnial crisis in itself is pretty comedy....

Or am I looking too deep into this?


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2009)

Call me old-fashioned but if something's got the word 'comedy' in the title, I'll expect a laugh or two.


----------



## maomao (Apr 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> If that's how you are defining "funny" then yes.
> 
> If, however, you are willing to encompass a blacker definition of humour that includes countless novels throughout history, then no.
> 
> As I said, if you don't like it, simply return to the mountains of zany, gag-ridden LOLZ that exist elsewhere in the media.



I don't think he has the delivery skill to carry that sort of humour off. Maybe he should stick to writing because it comes off as tedious and smug. I'm certainly not a zany lulz chaser and have given him a big slice of time to make me laugh. I think the first episode worked best because of the topic, his smugness allowed him to serve as a character in the debate between literature and popular books. It hasn't worked so well with other topics.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

NVP said:


> Call me old-fashioned but if something's got the word 'comedy' in the title, I'll expect a laugh or two.


You're old-fashioned.  Or at least narrow-minded when it comes to comedy.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

maomao said:


> I don't think he has the delivery skill to carry that sort of humour off. Maybe he should stick to writing because it comes off as tedious and smug. I'm certainly not a zany lulz chaser and have given him a big slice of time to make me laugh. I think the first episode worked best because of the topic, his smugness allowed him to serve as a character in the debate between literature and popular books. It hasn't worked so well with other topics.


I disagree.  What else can I say?  It's subjective.  You don't have to watch him though, and I'm sure that you won't.  But what's the point telling those of us that DO think that he has the delivery skill to carry it off that we shouldn't like it either?


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> You're old-fashioned.  Or at least narrow-minded when it comes to comedy.



It doesn't surprise me that you like Lee and his overbearing smugness.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> The repetition is a deliberate rhetorical technique though.  It exists to create an actual physical manifestation of the frustration that the speaker feels from the topic he is talking about.  It pulls the audience through the door of comfortable observation and into the pit of excrutiation that the orator is talking about.
> 
> Yes, it doesn't necessarily make you laugh.  But Stewart Lee moved on _years_ ago from that kind of humour.  That's why I agree and continue to agree that he's very uncommercial.  Frankly, to appreciate what he is doing, you have to analyse the purpose of it and very few people expect or want to do that -- especially for comedy, of all things.  If you don't like it, I don't blame you.
> 
> For me, though, he does something that nobody else does.  He brings the skill of the expert speechwriter or novelist or pamphleteer to comedy.  He's unique and I love him.  I could watch him all day.  I'm not saying that he makes me LOLZ.  But it's still comedy; the blackest, most ironic of comedy.  And it uplifts me to hear it.  If you don't like it, don't watch it.  But don't watch it and then tell those of us that like it that we shouldn't like it because, frankly, you're wrong.




well argued



I'd still rather watch my mum and dad 69 but good debating indeed


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 7, 2009)

i laughed lots.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

NVP said:


> It doesn't surprise me that you like Lee and his overbearing smugness.


Charming.  Nice one there, taking it from a discussion about Lee's comedy to a personal attack.  I'm sure you feel a lot better now.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't think it needs to be laugh out loud lolz comedy. There is plenty of comedy shows I have watched that have interested me, and amused me without me chortling my face off. 

I like his delivery actually, I like it in a kind of surreally way and it definitely works with his topics alot of the time, like dodgepot said, it definitely worked with the woolies/zavvi/mfi thing.

I think it's just a weird thing to have on the telly tbh, I mean, I'm glad because I'd never seen his standup before but it just doesn't work with these little bitesize half an hours, especially with the inclusion of the sketch shows.

So that's why I am enjoying the series, but not loving it.

There.


----------



## maomao (Apr 7, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> I'd still rather watch my mum and dad 69 but good debating indeed



Do you have a DVD of that cause what with Deep Space Nine on Virgin coming to an end and Stewart Lee being shit I've got nothing to watch next Monday night?


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Charming.  Nice one there, taking it from a discussion about Lee's comedy to a personal attack.  I'm sure you feel a lot better now.



Just responding to your jibe about being narrow-minded, dear boy.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Apr 7, 2009)

last night was shit hot, and the sketches were by far the best ones so yet - I especially liked the actor Kevin Eldon smashing up a brand new bathroom (that's where the budget went I guess) - a couple of them felt quite jaaam in fact . . .


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I think it's just a weird thing to have on the telly tbh, I mean, I'm glad because I'd never seen his standup before but it just doesn't work with these little bitesize half an hours, especially with the inclusion of the sketch shows.



It *is* a weird thing to have on the telly.  I had my doubts that it would work when it was announced and it's clear that in many ways it hasn't worked -- many people simply haven't got it and the sketches that were obviously intended as a sop to those who wouldn't get it have just spoiled the flow of the monologue.  

There is still a lot of it that is pure genius though.


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2009)

I get it, fwiw. I just don't think it's very good.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

NVP said:


> Just responding to your jibe about being narrow-minded, dear boy.


That wasn't a random attack, that was a specific response to you saying "call me old-fashioned, but something with 'comedy' in the title should produce a laugh or two".  Well, by saying that you are _by definition_ being narrow in your expectation for comedy.


----------



## maomao (Apr 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It *is* a weird thing to have on the telly.  I had my doubts that it would work when it was announced and it's clear that in many ways it hasn't worked -- many people simply haven't got it and the sketches that were obviously intended as a sop to those who wouldn't get it have just spoiled the flow of the monologue.
> 
> There is still a lot of it that is pure genius though.



Do you not think that implying that people who don't like it 'haven't got it' is a bit offensive? I've kind of refrained from implying that you have to be the same kind of smug as Mr Lee to enjoy it but your post kind of makes that point pretty well itself.


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2009)

It's an irritating rhetorical device, though, isn't it?

Telling people they 'don't get it' when it's perfectly possible to fully understand Stewart Lee but simply not like him. 

Fans of The Wire tend to do the same thing.

ETA: posted at the same time as maomao


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

No, it's a simple tautology.  Saying that you don't like it is functionally equivalent to saying that you don't get it, since if you did get it then you would like it.

There are two assumptions you are making:

1) That "understanding it" is the same thing as "getting it".  It's not.  "Getting it" means that it resonates with you, which means that it would, by definition, amuse you; and
2) That "not getting it" implies something negative about you.  It doesn't.  It just means that you don't share that type of humour.


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Saying that you don't like it is functionally equivalent to saying that you don't get it, since if you did get it then you would like it.



no, it's not.

you can "get" what weird al yankovic is doing, but find it utterly shit and unfunny.


----------



## 8den (Apr 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> The repetition is a deliberate rhetorical technique though.  It exists to create an actual physical manifestation of the frustration that the speaker feels from the topic he is talking about.  It pulls the audience through the door of comfortable observation and into the pit of excrutiation that the orator is talking about.



It's funny the first time, it's pretty funny the 2nd time. But when it's a rhetorical device used OVER and OVER again.....




> Yes, it doesn't necessarily make you laugh.  But Stewart Lee moved on _years_ ago from that kind of humour.  That's why I agree and continue to agree that he's very uncommercial.  Frankly, to appreciate what he is doing, you have to analyse the purpose of it and very few people expect or want to do that -- especially for comedy, of all things.  If you don't like it, I don't blame you.
> 
> For me, though, he does something that nobody else does.  He brings the skill of the expert speechwriter or novelist or pamphleteer to comedy.



If he's such a bloody expert why is he using the same sodding trick over and over again. 



> He's unique and I love him.  I could watch him all day.  I'm not saying that he makes me LOLZ.  But it's still comedy; the blackest, most ironic of comedy.  And it uplifts me to hear it.  If you don't like it, don't watch it.



Hey it's not that I don't like. I watched the first one three on iplayer, I fucking adored it, it's just seeing the same tired routine done week in week out, it begins to grate.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

^^^ which comes back to the fact that his natural home is a one hour live set, rather than a series of nerfed TV shows.  I don't disagree with that.  He's a lot better live than in this show.  It doesn't change the fact, however, that each show taken individually shows him to be an extremely talented comedy writer and performer.


----------



## Diamond (Apr 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> There are two assumptions you are making:
> 
> 
> 2) That "not getting it" implies something negative about you.  It doesn't.  It just means that you don't share that type of humour.



That's a pretty hypocritical point you're trying to make there.

You've certainly been sneering at people who don't "get it" so far.

But then cultural snobs are known for their backsliding spinelessness.


----------



## maomao (Apr 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> No, it's a simple tautology.  Saying that you don't like it is functionally equivalent to saying that you don't get it, since if you did get it then you would like it.
> 
> There are two assumptions you are making:
> 
> ...



That's just utter bullshit and makes you sound like a right smug cunt.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

I have not been sneering at people who don't "get it".  In fact, I've gone out of my way over and over again to say over and over again that if you don't like it, it's fair enough.  I expect most people to not like it.  It's niche comedy.  I'm certainly not the one casting negative judgements on those who don't like it -- particularly if they simply shrug and go and watch something else instead.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2009)

Love it or hate it, at least Stewart Lee's show isn't the same old shit in the same old format.

It's different. It demands your full attention. At times it's almost uncomfortable to watch. But I rather like it.


----------



## Santino (Apr 7, 2009)

Diamond said:


> But then cultural snobs are known for their backsliding spinelessness.


I've never heard that before. You just made it up. Go on, admit it.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 7, 2009)

I laughed a lot. Loudest at The Actor Kevin Eldon and family viewing the home. Their patient interest.

"That'll be a lot of work for you love"


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 7, 2009)

editor said:


> Love it or hate it, at least Stewart Lee's show isn't the same old shit in the same old format.
> 
> .



That's a bit lame though isn't it? I mean, being different isn't really enough.

Most people have said the format doesn't work anyway.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> That's a bit lame though isn't it? I mean, being different isn't really enough.
> 
> Most people have said the format doesn't work anyway.


It means it's not trying to appeal to the lowest common denominator which most TV comedy does these days.

I don't expect everyone to like it or find it funny. If you don't like it, don't watch it. There's loads of other channels available.


----------



## maomao (Apr 7, 2009)

editor said:


> It means it's not trying to appeal to the lowest common denominator which most TV comedy does these days.
> 
> I don't expect everyone to like it or find it funny. If you don't like it, don't watch it. There's loads of other channels available.



There are those if us who previously found Mr Lee funny and are expressing our dissapointment more than anything else. I've said already it's undoubtedly the best comedy on the BBC.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 7, 2009)

Edit: Don't want an argument, didn't find him funny. That is all.


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2009)

maomao said:


> There are those if us who previously found Mr Lee funny and are expressing our dissapointment more than anything else.



That's it in a nutshell for me, too. I don't like this new direction.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

It's not a new direction though.  He's been doing this style of comedy for years.  Ever since Jerry Springer; The Opera at least.


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2009)

I missed that one.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

No, I mean that all his stand-up since he finished with that show has been along these lines.  Indeed, most of this series was taken from _42nd Best Stand Up_, his most recent tour.  But _90s Comedian_ was very much along the same lines.


----------



## Santino (Apr 7, 2009)

Jerry Springer: The Opera was shit.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

Alex B said:


> Jerry Springer: The Opera was shit.


I didn't like the staging, music or plot.  But I thought that the lines themselves were clever, as was the general setting and message.


----------



## maomao (Apr 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> It's not a new direction though.  He's been doing this style of comedy for years.  Ever since Jerry Springer; The Opera at least.



Which was very well written and performed by other people. Hence my comment about his delivery skill.

In last night's show I correctly predicted the next ten minutes of the routine once he was halfway through the bit about Woolworths. It was like, ok, he's laid out Woolworths, MFI, zavvi and he's going to repeat the routine for all 3. And he did, right up to the zavi bit. I'd prefer something a little more challenging. Maybe you're just not as clever as me.


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2009)

It has been a while since I saw him live, true enough. Mid 90's-ish, I think. Sounds like he's been veering off at this tangent for a while, then.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

Maybe not.  Maybe my intelligence stock is just too damned low.  Still, at least I got to enjoy the way in which he physically created the feeling of frustration that he has for the way in which commercial nostalgia has taken over from true intrinsic worth.  So maybe it's worth not being as clever as you.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 7, 2009)

NVP said:


> It has been a while since I saw him live, true enough. Mid 90's-ish, I think. Sounds like he's been veering off at this tangent for a while, then.


Oh, most definitely.

It works better live though, without a doubt.  In person, in an enclosed space, there is almost a tangible, visceral pathos.  In 42nd Best Stand-Up, he spent a good 5 minutes pretending to be Littlejohn changing the gravestone of a murdered sex-worker, tapping with his microphone until you almost wanted to scream with the futility of it.  But you couldn't escape from it and the eventual denouement said more about the contempt that he holds for the likes of Littlejohn than any amount of wisecracks would.

He's a great follower of the work of the 1980's cult comedian Ted Chippington, who used to apparently hold his own audience in contempt, turning their approbation back on themselves.  Personally, I never got Ted Chippington and still don't.  But can see that there is clearly something there to be got.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 7, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Oh, most definitely.
> 
> It works better live though, without a doubt.  In person, in an enclosed space, there is almost a tangible, visceral pathos.  In 42nd Best Stand-Up, he spent a good 5 minutes pretending to be Littlejohn changing the gravestone of a murdered sex-worker, tapping with his microphone until you almost wanted to scream with the futility of it.  But you couldn't escape from it and the eventual denouement said more about the contempt that he holds for the likes of Littlejohn than any amount of wisecracks would.
> 
> He's a great follower of the work of the 1980's cult comedian Ted Chippington, who used to apparently hold his own audience in contempt, turning their approbation back on themselves.  Personally, I never got Ted Chippington and still don't.  But can see that there is clearly something there to be got.




that routine had me in stitches

'I wonder just how far Richard Littlejohn would go in his quest for the accurate naming of dead women'


----------



## Diamond (Apr 7, 2009)

Alex B said:


> I've never heard that before. You just made it up. Go on, admit it.





It scanned nicely, though, didn't it?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 7, 2009)

He seems to be a bit harsh on thick people at times, but I wonder whether thick people would want people of moderate intelligence being offended on their behalf.

He's harsh on the greedy, the venal and the corrupt too, but no one ever speaks up for them.

First they came for the estate agents . . .


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 8, 2009)

8ball said:


> He seems to be a bit harsh on thick people at times, but I wonder whether thick people would want people of moderate intelligence being offended on their behalf.



Bill Hicks was too.  I don't think thick people care.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2009)

this epise had better be an improvement on last weeks.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 14, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> this epise had better be an improvement on last weeks.



I agree, tho i thought he may have had the balls to have a go at the lazy comedy of some US black stand ups and the "The black man drive down the street like this, whilst the white man drive down the street like that" that all of these so-called master stand ups seem to rely on when it was done perfectly by Pryor 30 years ago. He didn't go there, where it a subject ripe for analysing i think. Rant over.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 14, 2009)

i did send a twitter message to Stewart Lee saying I'd enjoyed the show - weeks later I realised that I hadn't sent it to him, but to his comedy chum Richard Herring


----------



## foo (Apr 14, 2009)

tried this again cos my son finds it funny. 

i didn't laugh once and his smugness irritates the fuck out of me. most of the material used seemed very obvious, and i'm clueless! 

i should've seen him live i reckon.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 14, 2009)

i enjoyed this last episode the most of all of them i think.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 14, 2009)

foo said:


> tried this again cos my son finds it funny.
> 
> i didn't laugh once and his smugness irritates the fuck out of me. most of the material used seemed very obvious, and i'm clueless!



I do tend to agree with this - its oh so easy to have a go at popular low-common-denominator things in his sneery smug way, but he could at least be funny about it.

I think it was dear Stephen Fry who said its easy to slag everything off, but harder to talk about stuff you like and are passionate about, cos you'll be opening yourself up to smug nobheads like Lee disparaging about it.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 14, 2009)

last night's was excellent


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2009)

Dear God, I missed it.  Thanks, bank holiday weekend!


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 14, 2009)

last night's was supposed to be about religion but got swapped for what was obviously supposed to be the season finale. Any idea why? Easter?


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 14, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> last night's was excellent



Heh, I thought it was one the weakest.

And I know the sketches are always awful, but that apple one started off OK but went on for about 5 hours too long.

Surely they realised that the one called "Religion" went out on Easter Monday when they did the schedules, so maybe something more topical caused them to shift the last two around.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 14, 2009)

Funny how the two 40 year old men on this thread thought the episode about the comedian doing his "I'm a 40 year old man and I hate the Travelodge" routine was funny.


----------



## jcsd (Apr 14, 2009)

It's defintely got better I think, the first episode really put me off and the second didn't really warm me to it either, but after a few episodes I find it watchable and quite funny.


----------



## Onket (Apr 16, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> last night's was supposed to be about religion but got swapped for what was obviously supposed to be the season finale. Any idea why? *Easter?*



Yes.

<edit2add> The actor Kevin Eldon was excellent in the apple shop sketch at the end IMO.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2009)

Onket said:


> Yes.
> 
> <edit2add> The actor Kevin Eldon was excellent in the apple shop sketch at the end IMO.



I enjoyed that sketch.

I was hoping it would end up more insane than it did, though.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 16, 2009)

Onket said:


> The actor Kevin Eldon was excellent in the apple shop sketch at the end IMO.



Thats because the actor Kevin Eldon _is_ a superb actor


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2009)

wicked pisstake of Bill Hicks - he needed taking down a peg or two


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Apr 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> wicked pisstake of Bill Hicks - he needed taking down a peg or two



i have to confess I didn't get that bit atall. what was the actual joke? (other than, bill hicks only had one joke - and it was about mice)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 16, 2009)

Bill Hicks was a bit shit but gets fawned over cos he was ranty and died early.


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Apr 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Bill Hicks was a bit shit but gets fawned over cos he was ranty and died early.



i didn't really get that from the sketch, although i vaguely remember something about no-one liking the richard pryor character cos he got old, so i guess you're right


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Bill Hicks was a bit shit but gets fawned over cos he was ranty and died early.



<applauds>


----------



## stavros (Apr 16, 2009)

blairsh said:


> Thats because the actor Kevin Eldon _is_ a superb actor



Agreed. Definitely an actor though and not a comedian.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2009)

The Apple Shop scene was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm so glad Stuart Lee is back on screen. He's really underrated, IMO he's one of the greatest comedians of his generation.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Apr 17, 2009)

I loved all the  sketches this week.

Especially the apple scene one.  But the firemen were great too... "this porn won't watch itself." 

I'm really enjoying this show.  Nice to see something so different to boring one line catchphrase characters.


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought the Bill Hicks sketch was a bit lazy and obvious. Other than that it was good stuff.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Apr 17, 2009)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> "this porn won't watch itself."
> 
> *thwack*
> 
> *baaaa*


----------



## Sadken (Apr 17, 2009)

Goatherd said:


> I thought the Bill Hicks sketch was a bit lazy and obvious. Other than that it was good stuff.



Weird too, cos he eulogised about Bill Hicks on TMWRNJ, although around about the same time I was probably eulogising about Shed Seven or something.  It definitely wouldn't have actually been Shed Seven but you get the point.


----------



## fubert (Apr 17, 2009)

rikwakefield said:


> I'm so glad Stuart Lee is back on screen. He's really underrated, IMO he's one of the greatest comedians of his generation.



41st best stand up of all time apparently


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Weird too, cos he eulogised about Bill Hicks on TMWRNJ, although around about the same time I was probably eulogising about Shed Seven or something.  It definitely wouldn't have actually been Shed Seven but you get the point.



I'm sure he likes Hicks – he's probably just incredibly fed-up with the way in which a very, very good comedian has been turned into some kind of prophet/saint/messiah/political visionary after his death. A lot of Hicks' best gags were about fucking and hating celebrities – he wasn't terribly deep a lot of the time.


----------



## Sadken (Apr 17, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> I'm sure he likes Hicks – he's probably just incredibly fed-up with the way in which a very, very good comedian has been turned into some kind of prophet/saint/messiah/political visionary after his death. A lot of Hicks' best gags were about fucking and hating celebrities – he wasn't terribly deep a lot of the time.



B-b-b-but in TMWRNJ a tape played of Bill Hicks's voice whilst celestial light shone upon Stewart Lee's face as he told everyone that he was a prophet of truth.  It wasn't even ironic.


----------



## Onket (Apr 17, 2009)

editor said:


> The Apple Shop scene was absolutely brilliant.



Do you ever shut up about apple?!  etc


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Apr 17, 2009)

chortle


----------



## rikwakefield (Apr 17, 2009)

fubert said:


> 41st best stand up of all time apparently



Who voted for that?


----------



## Winston Legthigh (Apr 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Bill Hicks was a bit shit but gets fawned over cos he was ranty and died early.



he robbed one of his jokes tonight, though! (or at least referenced it - the bit about fossils being there to test our faith)


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 21, 2009)

last night's was ace (and of course i enjoyed being part of the tiny hipster demographic who got The Jesus Lizard gag)


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 21, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed that he seems to be looking more like Morrisey every week? Funniest thing are his suits. Would it kill him to get the next size..... still don't really like him though each to his own...have not sat through a whole episode yet...dithering and painfully long pauses do not great comedy make


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 21, 2009)

it's not dithering, it's deliberately drawn out to create comedic tension.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 21, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> it's not dithering, it's deliberately drawn out to create comedic tension.



it irritates me....don't get me wrong I like that he is a  different, intelligent and more importantly not another Gavin and Stacey though for whatever reason as a comedian he doesn't float my boat...horses for courses and all that


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 21, 2009)

fair enough


----------



## madzone (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought it was better - wouldn't go so far as ace.


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 21, 2009)

I loved the Francis Bacon/fart cushion joke. 

Edit : Also I wonder if there was some irony intended in having Jerry Sadowitz as Jimmy Saville?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 21, 2009)

DRINK? said:


> Has anyone else noticed that he seems to be looking more like Morrisey every week?



they're both going grey in the same manner, i.e at the temples.

I did notice that last week.

Good ep, preferred the book/comedy/political correctness 3 though


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 21, 2009)

Last nights was definitely my favourite so far.


----------



## Paul Russell (Apr 21, 2009)

missfran said:


> Last nights was definitely my favourite so far.



That was the last one though, wasn't it?

I forgot to watch last night's one -- is it repeated on the TV at all?


----------



## Onket (Apr 21, 2009)

Goatherd said:


> Edit : Also I wonder if there was some irony intended in having Jerry Sadowitz as Jimmy Saville?



Didn't see last night's & I'd forgotten that was going to be in it.


----------



## onenameshelley (Apr 21, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> last night's was ace (and of course i enjoyed being part of the tiny hipster demographic who got The Jesus Lizard gag)



I was quite proud of myself that i knew who they were 

I have really enjoyed this series i hope he gets another one, and i really like the theme tune and i want the little car but only if it comes with a stewart lee who is a total hottie. And i am also pleased that we got to see some more Kevin Eldon too


----------



## clandestino (Apr 22, 2009)

just watched it on iplayer. enjoyable again, but really the entire series has been worth it just for jerry sadowitz as jimmy saville.


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 25, 2009)

The highlight of the series for me was the trashing of the apple shop, which was just beautiful. Really well done. 

I thought this was great, though some of the sketches were a bit weak, all in all the stand up was excellent, he didn't recycle that much material from his DVD stuff and some of the sketches had an edge of oddness about them that was really enjoyable.

I love Stewart Lee though.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 25, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> The highlight of the series for me was the trashing of the apple shop, which was just beautiful. Really well done.



My favourite bit too.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 13, 2009)

fuck knows if anyone ever linked to that, and buggered if I'm gonna try and search for it.  I'm a armando iannucci fan - stu lee I can take or leave.  But cast your mind back to episode one and then check that link out.  Well worth a gander....


----------



## stavros (Jun 13, 2009)

I think they put that on iPlayer just after the first show. I love just about everything Armando's ever done, but Stew definitely works best when partnered with Rich Herring.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 13, 2009)

stavros said:


> I think they put that on iPlayer just after the first show. I love just about everything Armando's ever done, but Stew definitely works best when partnered with Rich Herring.



the point where AI reads out the first few lines of SLs book - genius.  If that was scripted then SL is one of the fibest comedy actors eva, and I am a cubt to go with it...


----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2009)

Maybe Stew should have a go at acting.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 31, 2009)

Very funny new routine about Top Gear from Lee here @ 14:50:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00ls6bt/Arthur_Smiths_Balham_Bash_Episode_4/


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 31, 2009)

Mega lolz


----------



## rollinder (Sep 5, 2009)

rollinder said:


> but we didn't really need the literal recreation of ch4/e4 spewing sewage - I got the point without having to see it acted out OK (and hasn't that image been used before?)
> was funnier with the unexpected repetition the second time round, over done as viewers commentary on the whole show at the end.


 
ha - I knew that'd been stolen from somewhere else


----------

